# Milan: incontro Qatar - dirigenti (Non Elliott).



## admin (6 Luglio 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 luglio, ci sono voci, ribadite, di un incontro tra gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri (non Elliott) con rappresentanti del fondo del Qatar

I tifosi del Milan sono freddi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochi-abbonamenti-adesioni-tiepide-vt78611.html ) nemmeno queste voci lasciano indifferenti

*Pellegatti: l'offerta per il Milan sarebbe arrivata da uno degli uomini più ricchi del mondo e non dal Qatar. Offerta da 850 mln di euro. Elliott ne vorrebbe 900.*
-------

News precedenti

Si susseguono nelle ultime ore conferme e smentite sulla presunta trattativa tra Elliott e un fondo del Qatar.

Come riportato da Repubblica, che conferma le prime indiscrezioni di AdnKronos, il futuro del Milan potrebbe essere a una svolta.
Sarebbero *700 milioni i soldi messi sul piatto per acquistare la società rossonera da un membro di un fondo riconducibile ad Al Thani.
Tramontato definitivamente l'interesse per la Roma, gli emiri hanni incontrato Elliott a inizio settimana.
Non è da escludere che l'importante offerta abbia un'altra provenienza diversa da Doha, ancora avvolta nel mistero. Qualcosa si sta muovendo e i contatti sono effettivamente iniziati. Elliott mette un paletto, punta a risanare il bilancio del Milan, per poi vendere successivamente la società a una cifra superiore ai 700 milioni.
*


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 luglio, ci sono voci, ribadite, di un incontro tra gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri (non Elliott) con rappresentanti del fondo del Qatar
> 
> I tifosi del Milan sono freddi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochi-abbonamenti-adesioni-tiepide-vt78611.html ) nemmeno queste voci lasciano indifferenti
> 
> ...



La cosa che mi fa (abbastanza) ben sperare è che non penso che Boban sia tornato al Milan per comprare Bennacer e quell'altro di cui non ricordo manco il nome.

Poi, se tutti coloro i quali sono abituati a pensare in grande una volta arrivati (tornati) al Milan iniziano a ragionare in minuscolo, allora amen.


----------



## ignaxio (6 Luglio 2019)

E se fossero venuti a far da sponsor? Molto meglio per noi!


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa (abbastanza) ben sperare è che non penso che Boban sia tornato al Milan per comprare Bennacer e quell'altro di cui non ricordo manco il nome.
> 
> Poi, se tutti coloro i quali sono abituati a pensare in grande una volta arrivati (tornati) al Milan iniziano a ragionare in minuscolo, allora amen.



La cosa che fa sperare è che quasi tutti ne parlano. Qualcosa di vero ci sarà.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 luglio, ci sono voci, ribadite, di un incontro tra gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri (non Elliott) con rappresentanti del fondo del Qatar
> 
> I tifosi del Milan sono freddi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochi-abbonamenti-adesioni-tiepide-vt78611.html ) nemmeno queste voci lasciano indifferenti
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa (abbastanza) ben sperare è che non penso che Boban sia tornato al Milan per comprare Bennacer e quell'altro di cui non ricordo manco il nome.
> 
> Poi, se tutti coloro i quali sono abituati a pensare in grande una volta arrivati (tornati) al Milan iniziano a ragionare in minuscolo, allora amen.


Boban è uno che pensa in grande, non credo sia tornato per portare il Milan nei bassifondi. È possibile questa ricostruzione, sarebbe plausibile un incontro con i qatarioti. 
Il Milan deve tornare a fare il Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa (abbastanza) ben sperare è che non penso che Boban sia tornato al Milan per comprare Bennacer e quell'altro di cui non ricordo manco il nome.
> 
> Poi, se tutti coloro i quali sono abituati a pensare in grande una volta arrivati (tornati) al Milan iniziano a ragionare in minuscolo, allora amen.



Si però Admin prima che si ricominci con la fiera del tifoso che crede arrivino gli arabi e sia ancora come 15 anni fa che potevano iniettare 2/300 milioni a mercato senza problemi mettiamo subito in chiaro un aspetto: chiunque compri il Milan oggi avrà gli stessi vincoli dall'UEFA che abbiamo oggi, quindi entro il 2024 raggiungere il Break even concordato..

Sennò poi si ritorna alle solite: Ecco a noi gli arabi spilorci - ergo sono arabi fake - ergo "eh chissà che non ci sia ancora LUI dietro - etc etc etc....

Accettiamo i fatti, il Milan tornerà a fare il mercato da Milan solo quando i conti diranno che il fatturato del club ha ragiunto i 400-450 milioni...e attenzione che le nuove regole vietano anche le sponsorizzazioni tarocche..


----------



## Prealpi (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa (abbastanza) ben sperare è che non penso che Boban sia tornato al Milan per comprare Bennacer e quell'altro di cui non ricordo manco il nome.
> 
> Poi, se tutti coloro i quali sono abituati a pensare in grande una volta arrivati (tornati) al Milan iniziano a ragionare in minuscolo, allora amen.



Il mio stesso pensiero, Boban non avrebbe lasciato la Fifa senza delle ragioni fondate


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 luglio, ci sono voci, ribadite, di un incontro tra gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri (non Elliott) con rappresentanti del fondo del Qatar
> 
> I tifosi del Milan sono freddi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochi-abbonamenti-adesioni-tiepide-vt78611.html ) nemmeno queste voci lasciano indifferenti
> 
> ...




Non è da escludere che l’importante offerta abbia una provenienza diversa da Doha. Uhm...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si però Admin prima che si ricominci con la fiera del tifoso che crede arrivino gli arabi e sia ancora come 15 anni fa che potevano iniettare 2/300 milioni a mercato senza problemi mettiamo subito in chiaro un aspetto: chiunque compri il Milan oggi avrà gli stessi vincoli dall'UEFA che abbiamo oggi, quindi entro il 2024 raggiungere il Break even concordato..
> 
> Sennò poi si ritorna alle solite: Ecco a noi gli arabi spilorci - ergo sono arabi fake - ergo "eh chissà che non ci sia ancora LUI dietro - etc etc etc....
> 
> Accettiamo i fatti, il Milan tornerà a fare il mercato da Milan solo quando i conti diranno che il fatturato del club ha ragiunto i 400-450 milioni...e attenzione che le nuove regole vietano anche le sponsorizzazioni tarocche..


Non sono d’accordo... per aumentare il fatturato occorre investire. Con gli arabi penso si darebbe una accelerata per la costruzione cel nuovo stadio, questo sì. Perché sappiamo come vanno le cose in Italia, c’è da ungere gli ingranaggi. O vogliamo ignorarlo? È così...
PSG e City non sono stati puniti semplicemente perché hanno unto gli ingranaggi giusti, il Milan no e ora se l’è presa in quel posto. In piena fase di controllo da parte della UEFA guarda quanto è terrorizzato il City che ha speso 70 bomboloni per un mediano. Guardiamo in faccia alla realtà, smettiamo di fare le verginelle. Gli altri barano, barano impunemente.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si però Admin prima che si ricominci con la fiera del tifoso che crede arrivino gli arabi e sia ancora come 15 anni fa che potevano iniettare 2/300 milioni a mercato senza problemi mettiamo subito in chiaro un aspetto: chiunque compri il Milan oggi avrà gli stessi vincoli dall'UEFA che abbiamo oggi, quindi entro il 2024 raggiungere il Break even concordato..
> 
> Sennò poi si ritorna alle solite: Ecco a noi gli arabi spilorci - ergo sono arabi fake - ergo "eh chissà che non ci sia ancora LUI dietro - etc etc etc....
> 
> Accettiamo i fatti, il Milan tornerà a fare il mercato da Milan solo quando i conti diranno che il fatturato del club ha ragiunto i 400-450 milioni...e attenzione che le nuove regole vietano anche le sponsorizzazioni tarocche..



Vedi gli arabi del PSG o del City farsi problemi per il FPF?

Vedo che il lavaggio del cervello ha il suo effetto...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Boban è uno che pensa in grande, non credo sia tornato per portare il Milan nei bassifondi. È possibile questa ricostruzione, sarebbe plausibile un incontro con i qatarioti.
> Il Milan deve tornare a fare il Milan.



Il Milan si puó riportare in alto come vuole Boban, facendo quello che sta facendo Boban.
Se le voci riportate sono vere, il fatto che l’incontro é avvenuto con la dirigenza e non con la proprietá fa piú propendere verso un accordo di collaborazione (sponsor e/o stadio) che di cessione della societá, cosa che mi auguro vivamente.
Questa dirigenza sta facendo tutte le mosse giuste che servono per rimetterci in carreggiata.


----------



## Pitermilanista (6 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non è da escludere che l’importante offerta abbia una provenienza diversa da Doha. Uhm...



Quella è una supposizione maligna di Repubblica, Adnkronos parla chiaramente di un personaggio "vicinissimo" allo sceicco Al Thani, addirittura più di Khelaifi del PSG.
Poi basta usare la logica, una seconda cessione fake sarebbe assurda e inutile, l'uomo ha 83 anni, siamo agli ultimi fuochi, questa sarà cessione definitiva con soldi VERI.


----------



## Prealpi (6 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il Milan si puó riportare in alto come vuole Boban, facendo quello che sta facendo Boban.
> Se le voci riportate sono vere, il fatto che l’incontro é avvenuto con la dirigenza e non con la proprietá fa piú propendere verso un accordo di collaborazione (sponsor e/o stadio) che di cessione della societá, cosa che mi auguro vivamente.
> Questa dirigenza sta facendo tutte le mosse giuste che servono per rimetterci in carreggiata.


Ma anche fosse solo così ne sarei felice, magari entrando anche con una quota in società


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedi gli arabi del PSG o del City farsi problemi per il FPF?
> 
> Vedo che il lavaggio del cervello ha il suo effetto...




Non se li sono fatti quando sono entrati e il fpf prima non c’era e poi era aggirabile. Ora se li fanno anche loro, qualcuno li accetta, qualcuno cerca qualche micro-scappatoia a rischio squalifica. Ma adesso possono puntare su ricavi dei club molto alti. Comunque il fpf devono tenerne fortemente conto.

Chi cita City e PSG non tiene conto di quando sono entrati e che regole c’erano.

Adesso non é piú cosí.


----------



## Garrincha (6 Luglio 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Il mio stesso pensiero, Boban non avrebbe lasciato la Fifa senza delle ragioni fondate



Beh insomma non è che ha lasciato la poltrona di presidente per venire a fare il manovale né che un domani non possa tornarci o andare a fare altro ancora come qualche ruolo dirigenziale nella federazione croata. 

Non è che ha lasciato una posizione con uno stipendio da un trilione di dollari dove si grattava la pancia per venire a lavorare 23 ore al giorno in cambio di buoni pasti rischiando tutto che se va male ha solo il reddito di cittadinanza nel futuro

Magari si stava semplicemente annoiando o non aveva più stimoli e ha accettato una nuova avventura conscio che tanto a piedi non ci rimane, malissimo che vada torna a fare il commentatore se proprio


----------



## __king george__ (6 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il Milan si puó riportare in alto come vuole Boban, facendo quello che sta facendo Boban.
> Se le voci riportate sono vere, il fatto che l’incontro é avvenuto con la dirigenza e non con la proprietá fa piú propendere verso un accordo di collaborazione (sponsor e/o stadio) che di cessione della societá, cosa che mi auguro vivamente.
> Questa dirigenza sta facendo tutte le mosse giuste che servono per rimetterci in carreggiata.



posso farti una domanda? non è una polemica…(al massimo una lievissima provocazione  ) ma sono realmente interessato alla risposta:

se domani venisse fuori che ci ha comprato Al Maktoum (o equivalente insomma) te saresti contento o no?


----------



## Pitermilanista (6 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il Milan si puó riportare in alto come vuole Boban, facendo quello che sta facendo Boban.
> Se le voci riportate sono vere, il fatto che l’incontro é avvenuto con la dirigenza e non con la proprietá fa piú propendere verso un accordo di collaborazione (sponsor e/o stadio) che di cessione della societá, cosa che mi auguro vivamente.
> Questa dirigenza sta facendo tutte le mosse giuste che servono per rimetterci in carreggiata.



Ma facciamola finita, col metodo Elliot (che io peraltro sto appoggiando totalmente) ci metteresti minimo cinque anni per diventare un Napoli, col fondo sovrano del Qatar e il pazzesco volano finanziario, pubblicitario e di prestigio che avresti alle spalle, ce ne metteresti un paio al massimo.

"Eh, ma PSG e City fatturano il triplo di noi". Sì, e prima degli arabi ne fatturavano la metà...


----------



## Prealpi (6 Luglio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Beh insomma non è che ha lasciato la poltrona di presidente per venire a fare il manovale né che un domani non possa tornarci o andare a fare altro ancora come qualche ruolo dirigenziale nella federazione croata.
> 
> Non è che ha lasciato una posizione con uno stipendio da un trilione di dollari dove si grattava la pancia per venire a lavorare 23 ore al giorno in cambio di buoni pasti rischiando tutto che se va male ha solo il reddito di cittadinanza nel futuro
> 
> Magari si stava semplicemente annoiando o non aveva più stimoli e ha accettato una nuova avventura conscio che tanto a piedi non ci rimane, malissimo che vada torna a fare il commentatore se proprio



Si certo, la vere motivazioni le conosce soltanto lui


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il Milan si puó riportare in alto come vuole Boban, facendo quello che sta facendo Boban.
> Se le voci riportate sono vere, il fatto che l’incontro é avvenuto con la dirigenza e non con la proprietá fa piú propendere verso un accordo di collaborazione (sponsor e/o stadio) che di cessione della societá, cosa che mi auguro vivamente.
> Questa dirigenza sta facendo tutte le mosse giuste che servono per rimetterci in carreggiata.


Credo che riportare in alto col taglio dei costi e col tetto ingaggi a 2.5 non sia possibile. Potrai diventare in una decina d’anni, grazie alle competenze e alla ristrutturazione societaria, un Ajax che ogni 20 anni fa una semifinale perché azzecca l’annata giusta. Se non si investe i ricavi non aumenteranno.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 luglio, ci sono voci, ribadite, di un incontro tra gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri (non Elliott) con rappresentanti del fondo del Qatar
> 
> I tifosi del Milan sono freddi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochi-abbonamenti-adesioni-tiepide-vt78611.html ) nemmeno queste voci lasciano indifferenti
> 
> ...



Dovessero arrivare ora cambierebbe poco, il FPF rimane lì. L'unica cosa che possono fare è aumentare i ricavi con super sponsor un po' farlocchi, quello sì. Questo sarebbe un grande aiuto


----------



## Garrincha (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedi gli arabi del PSG o del City farsi problemi per il FPF?
> 
> Vedo che il lavaggio del cervello ha il suo effetto...



Quando mai Psg e City hanno violato o violato pesantemente il fpf? Li aggirano più la Juventus e l'Inter con plusvalenze sospette che gli arabi che se spendono duecento milioni per un Neymar poi vendono due o tre giocatori per coprire o hanno ricavi da permetterselo 

Non c'è società al mondo che ignori il fpf spendendo duecento milioni sul mercato, chiudendo con cento di rosso e il proprietario che stacca l'assegno per coprire le perdite


----------



## Prealpi (6 Luglio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Quando mai Psg e City hanno violato o violato pesantemente il fpf? Li aggirano più la Juventus e l'Inter con plusvalenze sospette che gli arabi che se spendono duecento milioni per un Neymar poi vendono due o tre giocatori per coprire o hanno ricavi da permetterselo
> 
> Non c'è società al mondo che ignori il fpf spendendo duecento milioni sul mercato, chiudendo con cento di rosso e il proprietario che stacca l'assegno per coprire le perdite



No aspetta, sia con Neymar che con Mbappé, il FPF lo hanno aggirato


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedi gli arabi del PSG o del City farsi problemi per il FPF?
> 
> Vedo che il lavaggio del cervello ha il suo effetto...



L'ho già detto e ridetto altre volte: PSG e CITY rispetto a noi fatturano oltre il doppio, quindi possono spendere tranquillamente più della Juve per dire..

Inoltre loro se c'è da fare una cessione hanno 10-15 giocatori che possono cedere e ricavarci decine di milioni in pochi giorni..noi giriamo da 2 anni ad offrire suso e donnarumma e non ce li fila nessuno..


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non sono d’accordo... per aumentare il fatturato occorre investire. Con gli arabi penso si darebbe una accelerata per la costruzione cel nuovo stadio, questo sì. Perché sappiamo come vanno le cose in Italia, c’è da ungere gli ingranaggi. O vogliamo ignorarlo? È così...
> PSG e City non sono stati puniti semplicemente perché hanno unto gli ingranaggi giusti, il Milan no e ora se l’è presa in quel posto. In piena fase di controllo da parte della UEFA guarda quanto è terrorizzato il City che ha speso 70 bomboloni per un mediano. Guardiamo in faccia alla realtà, smettiamo di fare le verginelle. Gli altri barano, barano impunemente.



Lo stadio siamo già in fase di presentazione progetto, ma se il comune di Milano col suo sindaco pagliaccio sono lì a rompere le palle che fanno gli arabi, fanno cambiare la giunta?
Guardate a Roma..Pallotta è arrivato col solo scopo di creare lo stadio..e sono ancora al palo..e non mi venite a dire che gli americani se c'è da fare una cosa sono lenti..da loro lo avrebbero costruito in 6 mesi..ma qui da noi tutto diventa lento..


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> No aspetta, sia con Neymar che con Mbappé, il FPF lo hanno aggirato



Si..2 anni fa..l'anno scorso chi hanno preso? mi sa che hanno fatto un mercato quasi a zero per pareggiare le cose..e adesso aprono alla cessione di Neymar..
Il PSG spende molto ma a parte il caso neymar (che è stata un'operazione borderline) per il resto il fpf lo rispettano


----------



## luigi61 (6 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si..2 anni fa..l'anno scorso chi hanno preso? mi sa che hanno fatto un mercato quasi a zero per pareggiare le cose..e adesso aprono alla cessione di Neymar..
> Il PSG spende molto ma a parte il caso neymar (che è stata un'operazione borderline) per il resto il fpf lo rispettano



Beh felicissimo di rispettarlo anche noi il ffp quando avremo in squadra Verratti Cavani Di Maria Draxler Mbappe Neymar Marquinos etc etc etc


----------



## Pitermilanista (6 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'ho già detto e ridetto altre volte: PSG e CITY rispetto a noi fatturano oltre il doppio, quindi possono spendere tranquillamente più della Juve per dire..
> 
> Inoltre loro se c'è da fare una cessione hanno 10-15 giocatori che possono cedere e ricavarci decine di milioni in pochi giorni..noi giriamo da 2 anni ad offrire suso e donnarumma e non ce li fila nessuno..



Fatturano il doppio grazie al volano dei sceicchi. Quanto fatturavano prima del loro avvento?
Persino degli straccioni come Suning (straccioni se comparati al Fondo Sovrano del Qatar, intendo) sono riusciti a portare il fatturato dei nostri cugini poveracci a più di 300 milioni, tra una gherminella e un'altra.

Lo sceicco in Italia porterebbe ramificazioni di potere pazzesche, dallo stadio a Bein Sports, a scendere. E stiamo pure a discutere se sarebbe sperabile un suo avvento...


----------



## Mic (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedi gli arabi del PSG o del City farsi problemi per il FPF?
> 
> Vedo che il lavaggio del cervello ha il suo effetto...



Per me se sei potente ed hai voglia di spendere lo fai, stop.
Il Fpf funziona se vuoi andare a debito, in caso contrario fai che vuoi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> posso farti una domanda? non è una polemica…(al massimo una lievissima provocazione  ) ma sono realmente interessato alla risposta:
> 
> se domani venisse fuori che ci ha comprato Al Maktoum (o equivalente insomma) te saresti contento o no?



Si, sarei contento perché finalmente smetteremmo di inseguire il prossimo proprietario ed avremmo un pó di stabilitá.
Non mi interessano i soldi del nuovo proprietario (certo un minimo di copertura finanziaria é gradita), ma la competenza della dirigenza.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Luglio 2019)

ragazzi parliamoci chiaro...ma proprio chiaro eh:

il Manchester city prima che arrivasse il Signor Mansur Bin Zayd Al Nahyan (detto mansur per gli amici) aveva vinto 3 campionati in 120 anni di storia o giu di li….rispetto allo united era come il Toro rispetto alla juve….poi direi che le cose sono un po' cambiate…

qualcuno dice "si ma la championsssss!! non l'ha vinta ancora!!"...stica…...è un emiro non un mago...vincerà anche quella tra non molto comunque..probabilmente...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ma facciamola finita, col metodo Elliot (che io peraltro sto appoggiando totalmente) ci metteresti minimo cinque anni per diventare un Napoli, col fondo sovrano del Qatar e il pazzesco volano finanziario, pubblicitario e di prestigio che avresti alle spalle, ce ne metteresti un paio al massimo.
> 
> "Eh, ma PSG e City fatturano il triplo di noi". Sì, e prima degli arabi ne fatturavano la metà...



Gli arabi di PSG e City sono arrivati prima che ci fosse il fpf (di fatto creato per loro) e i primi anni era aggirabile con le sponsorizzazioni farlocche, adesso non é piú possibile fare quello che fecero PSG e City.

Non penso poi che ci vogliano 5 anni ad arrivare al Napoli. Per me ne bastano 2 a 4 per arrivare alla Juve.

Se cambi proprietá quest anno difficilmente ne guadagnerai uno.

Poi se capita amen, ma non é certo questo quello che mi interessa. A me interessa avere una societá moderna ed efficiente indipendentemente dalla,proprietá.


----------



## luigi61 (6 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si, sarei contento perché finalmente smetteremmo di inseguire il prossimo proprietario ed avremmo un pó di stabilitá.
> Non mi interessano i soldi del nuovo proprietario (certo un minimo di copertura finanziaria é gradita), ma la competenza della dirigenza.



La dirigenza può essere competente finché ti pare ma se non ha i mezzi economici può fare ben poco; è come avere un pilota di f1 e fargli guidare una panda; si sta parlando di tornare a fare risplendere una stella non di galleggiare nella mediocrità quindi la proprieta RICCA E VOGLIOSA DI INVESTIRE è più che fondamentale


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ragazzi parliamoci chiaro...ma proprio chiaro eh:
> 
> il Manchester city prima che arrivasse il Signor Mansur Bin Zayd Al Nahyan (detto mansur per gli amici) aveva vinto 3 campionati in 120 anni di storia o giu di li….rispetto allo united era come il Toro rispetto alla juve….poi direi che le cose sono un po' cambiate…
> 
> qualcuno dice "si ma la championsssss!! non l'ha vinta ancora!!"...stica…...è un emiro non un mago...vincerà anche quella tra non molto comunque..probabilmente...



.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2019)

*Pellegatti: l'offerta per il Milan sarebbe arrivata da uno degli uomini più ricchi del mondo e non dal Qatar. Offerta da 850 mln di euro. Elliott ne vorrebbe 900.*


----------



## kipstar (6 Luglio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ragazzi parliamoci chiaro...ma proprio chiaro eh:
> 
> il Manchester city prima che arrivasse il Signor Mansur Bin Zayd Al Nahyan (detto mansur per gli amici) aveva vinto 3 campionati in 120 anni di storia o giu di li….rispetto allo united era come il Toro rispetto alla juve….poi direi che le cose sono un po' cambiate…
> 
> qualcuno dice "si ma la championsssss!! non l'ha vinta ancora!!"...stica…...è un emiro non un mago...vincerà anche quella tra non molto comunque..probabilmente...



quoto al 100%


----------



## luigi61 (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'offerta per il Milan sarebbe arrivata da uno degli uomini più ricchi del mondo e non dal Qatar. Offerta da 850 mln di euro. Elliott ne vorrebbe 900.*


Usmanov?


----------



## Solo (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 luglio, ci sono voci, ribadite, di un incontro tra gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri (non Elliott) con rappresentanti del fondo del Qatar
> 
> I tifosi del Milan sono freddi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochi-abbonamenti-adesioni-tiepide-vt78611.html ) nemmeno queste voci lasciano indifferenti
> 
> ...


Mah, speriamo sia vero.

Certo che il timing è sempre pessimo. Non potevano svegliarsi a gennaio? Qua nel frattempo buttiamo via un altro mercato e un'altra stagione.


----------



## luigi61 (6 Luglio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ragazzi parliamoci chiaro...ma proprio chiaro eh:
> 
> il Manchester city prima che arrivasse il Signor Mansur Bin Zayd Al Nahyan (detto mansur per gli amici) aveva vinto 3 campionati in 120 anni di storia o giu di li….rispetto allo united era come il Toro rispetto alla juve….poi direi che le cose sono un po' cambiate…
> 
> qualcuno dice "si ma la championsssss!! non l'ha vinta ancora!!"...stica…...è un emiro non un mago...vincerà anche quella tra non molto comunque..probabilmente...



Poi noi saremmo ulteriormente avvantaggiati...non abbiamo tutta sta fame di champions avendone vinte UNA CATERVA! Basta tornare a giocarsela con le migliori in Italia e Europa, ma come si fa a non capirlo!!!


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'offerta per il Milan sarebbe arrivata da uno degli uomini più ricchi del mondo e non dal Qatar. Offerta da 850 mln di euro. Elliott ne vorrebbe 900.*



In questo caso troverebbero presto un accordo


----------



## Raryof (6 Luglio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Quella è una supposizione maligna di Repubblica, Adnkronos parla chiaramente di un personaggio "vicinissimo" allo sceicco Al Thani, addirittura più di Khelaifi del PSG.
> Poi basta usare la logica, una seconda cessione fake sarebbe assurda e inutile, l'uomo ha 83 anni, siamo agli ultimi fuochi, questa sarà cessione definitiva con soldi VERI.



Questa sarà cessione vera a tutti i costi, visto il blasone e i costi del Milan di sicuro non salterà fuori il Commisso di turno, certi ci hanno provato quando i valori erano dimezzati ma ora devono saltare fuori quelli seri.
Abbiamo fatto tutto il continente, pare scontato che il Milan verrà venduto ad un fondo arabo, fa troppa gola, tanti interessi dietro, poi contate che la Lega si è avvicinata al mondo arabo per soldi e il Milan in quelle zone tira ancora moltissimo, se 2+2 fa 4..
Elliott il miliardo non lo prenderà mai, ma può raddrizzare la barca e vendere il Milan già l'anno prossimo (se rientra in Champions) per una cifra sicuramente inferiore, 700-750 mln, il Milan attuale non può valere di più, un Milan gestito bene può valere 3 volte tanto.
Non sembra ma il mercato di quest'anno sarà importantissimo, bisogna prendere 2 bei giocatori in mezzo al campo (e seconda punta), costruire una bella rosa, fare un bel gioco, di sicuro non andremo a crescere in maniera sbalorditiva nel caso andassimo in Champions perché, sono sicuro, verremo ceduti nel giro di un anno e mezzo-due, quindi Elliott non ha nessun motivo per tenere il Milan in modalità risparmio e investimentini empolini graziosi, deve vendere appena torna in Champions, non c'è pezza.


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'offerta per il Milan sarebbe arrivata da uno degli uomini più ricchi del mondo e non dal Qatar. Offerta da 850 mln di euro. Elliott ne vorrebbe 900.*



_chiiiiiissà chi è_


----------



## Gekyn (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 luglio, ci sono voci, ribadite, di un incontro tra gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri (non Elliott) con rappresentanti del fondo del Qatar
> 
> I tifosi del Milan sono freddi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochi-abbonamenti-adesioni-tiepide-vt78611.html ) nemmeno queste voci lasciano indifferenti
> 
> ...



Premetto che sarei felicissimo del loro arrivo, ma ahimè ho paura che sia solo speculazioni giornalistica, ciò non toglie che ci possono essere stati incontri per stadio o sponsorizzazioni, molto più credibili che cessioni di quote.


----------



## Pitermilanista (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'offerta per il Milan sarebbe arrivata da uno degli uomini più ricchi del mondo e non dal Qatar. Offerta da 850 mln di euro. Elliott ne vorrebbe 900.*



Usmanov è fuoriuscito dall'Arsenal ed ha ovviamente forti legami con Gazidis e Singer. Io spero nel fondo sovrano del Qatar comunque, non per la potenza di fuoco sul mercato (comunque soggetto ai paletti del FFP), ma per le molteplici ramificazioni di potere, ad ogni livello, che una simile proprietà porterebbe con sé.


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'offerta per il Milan sarebbe arrivata da uno degli uomini più ricchi del mondo e non dal Qatar. Offerta da 850 mln di euro. Elliott ne vorrebbe 900.*



Offerta che se fosse di acquirente vero sarebbe totalmente fuori mercato.


----------



## uolfetto (6 Luglio 2019)

bah se tutte queste voci continuano quacosa di vero c'è (anche fosse solo una manifestazione di interessi iniziale). se arrivassero veramente gli arabi il processo di crescita sarebbe accelerato con il fatturato che aumenterebbe più velocemente. ovviamente scordatevi un boost tipo psg o city pre fair play finanziario però di sicuro i tempi della risalita sarebbero abbreviati di parecchio. non è un caso secondo me che questo interesse arrivi dopo l'accordo con la uefa e con la nuova dirigenza che sta finalmente mettendo mano alla sistemazione del bilancio.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'offerta per il Milan sarebbe arrivata da uno degli uomini più ricchi del mondo e non dal Qatar. Offerta da 850 mln di euro. Elliott ne vorrebbe 900.*



Vedremo, magari! vivetela serena che poi vi scottate... mai aspettare il messia.. se succede, ben venga.

Anche se al giorno d' oggi dubito possiamo metterci a smiliardare chiunque sia il proprietario, ma con qualche escamotage...


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Usmanov è fuoriuscito dall'Arsenal ed ha ovviamente forti legami con Gazidis e Singer. Io spero nel fondo sovrano del Qatar comunque, non per la potenza di fuoco sul mercato (comunque soggetto ai paletti del FFP), ma per le molteplici ramificazioni di potere, ad ogni livello, che una simile proprietà porterebbe con sé.



Mah, Usmanov o Qatar si cade in piedi


----------



## Pitermilanista (6 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> _chiiiiiissà chi è_



Smettila per cortesia, io sono l'antesignano della teoria della burattinata da lavanderia del Maledetto con mantenimento del controllo, ma stavolta si tratterà di cessione VERA con soldi VERI. Conviene anche a lui ormai, l'osso è spolpato, ha 83 anni, e quei soldi VERI entreranno in tasca a lui (di traverso via Singer), non scordiamolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa (abbastanza) ben sperare è che non penso che Boban sia tornato al Milan per comprare Bennacer e quell'altro di cui non ricordo manco il nome.
> 
> Poi, se tutti coloro i quali sono abituati a pensare in grande una volta arrivati (tornati) al Milan iniziano a ragionare in minuscolo, allora amen.



come non concordare


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si però Admin prima che si ricominci con la fiera del tifoso che crede arrivino gli arabi e sia ancora come 15 anni fa che potevano iniettare 2/300 milioni a mercato senza problemi mettiamo subito in chiaro un aspetto: chiunque compri il Milan oggi avrà gli stessi vincoli dall'UEFA che abbiamo oggi, quindi entro il 2024 raggiungere il Break even concordato..
> 
> Sennò poi si ritorna alle solite: Ecco a noi gli arabi spilorci - ergo sono arabi fake - ergo "eh chissà che non ci sia ancora LUI dietro - etc etc etc....
> 
> Accettiamo i fatti, il Milan tornerà a fare il mercato da Milan solo quando i conti diranno che il fatturato del club ha ragiunto i 400-450 milioni...e attenzione che le nuove regole vietano anche le sponsorizzazioni tarocche..



se vogliono i soldi li mettono, non 300M forse, ma 100 all'anno si.

e dai e dai si cresce e cresce anche il fatturato.

con la gestione da ragionieri e *"virtuosa" (ahahahahahahahahahah)* aspetta e spera


----------



## luigi61 (6 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se vogliono i soldi li mettono, non 300M forse, ma 100 all'anno si.
> 
> e dai e dai si cresce e cresce anche il fatturato.
> 
> con la gestione da ragionieri e *"virtuosa" (ahahahahahahahahahah)* aspetta e spera



La famosa gestione da ragionieri viene etichettata dagli stessi come propedeutica non a ritornare competitivi, quello chi se ne fotte....ma a rimettere a posto il bilancio nel giro di qualche anno; nel frattempo, sempre che non saremo retrocessi, lotteremo per il 6- 10 posto con un bilancio da lustrarsi gli occhi ma con una rosa di valore infimo; a casa mia quelli che vale COSTA e se lo vuoi devi pagarlo
FORZA QATAR USMANOV E CHI PIU NE HA PIU NE METTA


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se vogliono i soldi li mettono, *non 300M forse, ma 100 all'anno si.*
> 
> e dai e dai si cresce e cresce anche il fatturato.
> 
> con la gestione da ragionieri e *"virtuosa" (ahahahahahahahahahah)* aspetta e spera



100 milioni serve l'Emiro?

nelle ultime 4 campagne acquisti abbiamo speso più di 400 milioni...

Il problema è uno solo e si chiama competenza

Scegliere il tecnico giusto, prendergli gli uomini adatti al suo gioco, scovare i talenti, trattenere i buoni, cedere bene gli esuberi

Così si ritorna al top

Se speriamo nell'emiro che arriva e prende Bale, Modric, Matic, Di Maria, Cavani etc... raccattando dalle big gli esuberi di rosa e pagando mega ingaggi non ne usciamo..

Poi sia chiaro, se domani arriva l'emiro io mi ubriaco...ben venga..ma il lavoro non deve cambiare..poi magari fra 3-4 anni saremo anche noi in grado di prendere un Top del momento come Griezzmann, De Ligt o un Joao Felix...

Per adesso dobbiamo crescere un po' alla volta


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> _chiiiiiissà chi è_



berlusconi??????


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> bah se tutte queste voci continuano quacosa di vero c'è (anche fosse solo una manifestazione di interessi iniziale). se arrivassero veramente gli arabi il processo di crescita sarebbe accelerato con il fatturato che aumenterebbe più velocemente. ovviamente scordatevi un boost tipo psg o city pre fair play finanziario però di sicuro i tempi della risalita sarebbero abbreviati di parecchio. non è un caso secondo me che questo interesse arrivi dopo l'accordo con la uefa e con la nuova dirigenza che sta finalmente mettendo mano alla sistemazione del bilancio.


La dinamica della circolazione di queste voci è sempre la stessa. Silenzio totale di tutti i media, qualcuno scrive di una cessione, il giorno dopo tutti i media scrivono qualcosa come se fino ad allora avessero tenuto le notizie nascoste in un cassetto in attesa di non si sa cosa... E allora parte il valzer "l'oligarca russo, no il fondo arabo, no l'uomo più ricco del Gibuti, no una cordata asiatica" ecc ecc.
La verità è che, se ci sarà una cessione(a mio parere improbabile, ma non ho la sfera di cristallo), lo sapremo al massimo qualche giorno prima, se non addirittura a cose fatte o quasi. Basta vedere la cessione della Fiorentina: da quando è uscita la notizia di Commisso all'ufficialità è passata una settimana al massimo.
In base alla nostra esperienza, quando iniziano a circolare voci con cifre a caso e con soggetti a caso che non vengono indicati con nome e cognome, stai pur certo che non se ne farà niente. Magari questa volta andrà diversamente, ma fino a ora è sempre stato così.


----------



## Raryof (6 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se vogliono i soldi li mettono, non 300M forse, ma 100 all'anno si.
> 
> e dai e dai si cresce e cresce anche il fatturato.
> 
> con la gestione da ragionieri e *"virtuosa" (ahahahahahahahahahah)* aspetta e spera



120-130 all'anno li devi mettere pure ora che sei stato stangato, sia chiaro.
Ne hai messi 70 a gennaio, che è non ne scuciamo altri 50 in questi mesi? vero che dobbiamo cedere ma sempre 200 miliardi sul mercato devi sganciare, per vivacchiare o per fare il virtuoso ligio al dovere, nel mercato d'oggi è impossibile svignarsela spendendo pochissimo, impossibile, ed è anche il fattore chiave che ci ha fregati in tutti questi anni, abbiamo sempre speso tanto durante le finestre di mercato ma non abbiamo mai avuto una crescita di fatturato o a livello puramente tecnico.
Eppure 100 li hai spesi tutti gli anni, minimo, da cosa? 2015? malagestione e malafede, purtroppo, vediamo quando i 100 sacchi spesi diventeranno utili per crescere, non so nemmeno quanto possano aiutare un paio di acquisti da Empoli se poi a centrocampo non hai la qualità minima per arrivare tra le prime quattro.
La Serie A fa pena ma questo non vuol dire che finiremo quarti facendo solamente colpetti dalla provincia, ci sono squadre scarse ma ce ne sono anche altre 8 che devi affrontare in trasferta, valutassero bene il da farsi perché quest'anno senza coppe e senza troppe rotture di palle la Champions sarà pressoché vitale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Fatturano il doppio grazie al volano dei sceicchi. Quanto fatturavano prima del loro avvento?
> Persino degli straccioni come Suning (straccioni se comparati al Fondo Sovrano del Qatar, intendo) sono riusciti a portare il fatturato dei nostri cugini poveracci a più di 300 milioni, tra una gherminella e un'altra.
> 
> Lo sceicco in Italia porterebbe ramificazioni di potere pazzesche, dallo stadio a Bein Sports, a scendere. E stiamo pure a discutere se sarebbe sperabile un suo avvento...



Non discuto che sarebbe un upgrade..però attenzione che PSG e City oggi fatturano molto (il City anche grazie ai diritti tv della Premier) ma sono di proprietà araba da ormai 10 anni..e inoltre sono fissi in champions da una decade..

La stessa Inter ha aumentato il fatturato entrando in champions..

Noi dobbiamo migliorare anche l'aspetto sportivo, ma con logica e abilità perché gli all-in li abbiamo esauriti grazie al nano e ai cinesifake


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 100 milioni serve l'Emiro?
> 
> nelle ultime 4 campagne acquisti abbiamo speso più di 400 milioni...
> 
> ...



ma per favore 400 milioni, ma dove?

li hanno regalati a montolivo e procuratori vari, glisaranno tornati indietro sotto altre forme. ma quali 400 milioni che abbiamo preso solo mezze tacche dai...

ma chi vuole bale e modric, se mi leggessi non diresti così. io son contento di quello che fanno quest'anno ma con 1-2 pezzi da 90 in più che solo uno con la voglia di spendere può darti, non il rabbino.

ok i bennacer ecc ecc. ma hai bisogno di un centrale? punti forte su de ligt. è troppo caro o non vuole venire nonostante la sponsorizzazione farloccA? ok passi al gradino sotto... almeno un manolas lo porti a casa.
un ceballos non viene? ok torreira però lo porti a casa.

stop. 2 innesti in più di quello che può dare elliott. l'anno prossimo saranno altri 2. tra 3 anni hai una squadra 3 categorie meglio di quella che avresti con lo strozzino...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2019)

I modi per avere qualcosa in più da Elliott ci sarebbero. L'inda ha ceduto i naming rights del centro sportivo, ora chiamato Suning training Center, per 15 milioni di euro all'anno. Dirai "Eh ma che ci fai, non è tanto". Non sarà tanto ma intanto comincia a farlo. Il nostro si potrebbe chiamare Idiott Training Center, con la foto di Kessiè che fa saltare in aria un macchinario di Milan Lab con un calcio rotante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Luglio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 120-130 all'anno li devi mettere pure ora che sei stato stangato, sia chiaro.
> Ne hai messi 70 a gennaio, che è non ne scuciamo altri 50 in questi mesi? vero che dobbiamo cedere ma sempre 200 miliardi sul mercato devi sganciare, per vivacchiare o per fare il virtuoso ligio al dovere, nel mercato d'oggi è impossibile svignarsela spendendo pochissimo, impossibile, ed è anche il fattore chiave che ci ha fregati in tutti questi anni, abbiamo sempre speso tanto durante le finestre di mercato ma non abbiamo mai avuto una crescita di fatturato o a livello puramente tecnico.
> Eppure 100 li hai spesi tutti gli anni, minimo, da cosa? 2015? malagestione e malafede, purtroppo, vediamo quando i 100 sacchi spesi diventeranno utili per crescere, non so nemmeno quanto possano aiutare un paio di acquisti da Empoli se poi a centrocampo non hai la qualità minima per arrivare tra le prime quattro.
> La Serie A fa pena ma questo non vuol dire che finiremo quarti facendo solamente colpetti dalla provincia, ci sono squadre scarse ma ce ne sono anche altre 8 che devi affrontare in trasferta, valutassero bene il da farsi perché quest'anno senza coppe e senza troppe rotture di palle la Champions sarà pressoché vitale.



intendo 100 in più di elliott cacciati dentro per vie traverse. non 100 in totale


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non discuto che sarebbe un upgrade..però attenzione che PSG e City oggi fatturano molto (il City anche grazie ai diritti tv della Premier) ma sono di proprietà araba da ormai 10 anni..e inoltre sono fissi in champions da una decade..
> 
> La stessa Inter ha aumentato il fatturato entrando in champions..
> 
> Noi dobbiamo migliorare anche l'aspetto sportivo, ma con logica e abilità perché gli all-in li abbiamo esauriti grazie al nano e ai cinesifake


Dobbiamo migliorare l'aspetto delle sponsorizzazioni. La presa che sta avendo in Cina l'Inter non è giustificabile solo con la qualificazione in Champions, c'è dell'altro. E' ovvio che avere una proprietà interessata a espandere il proprio brand attraverso la squadra di calcio di sua proprietà è importante e non c'entrano le sponsorizzazioni farlocche. Elliott non è interessato a farlo, non è interessato ad esempio a usare il Milan per aumentare l'importanza del proprio marchio, trattandosi di un fondo speculativo. Sul piano sponsor, con una proprietà davvero interessata a utilizzare il Milan in questo senso, si può certamente fare di più. Non è che metti Gazidis e gli sponsor piovono dal cielo.
Come ho scritto l'Inter ha ceduto i suoi naming rights del centro sportivo a Suning, racimolando 15 mln di euro all'anno. Elliott non è interessata a fare queste cose, non lo farà. Oramai gente più esperta di me come [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], ha detto che ormai sul piano del taglio costi non c'è ancora moltissimo da fare. Tagli Donnarumma, magari svendendolo per ripianare il deficit di bilancio ma poi? Non c'è margine. Sui costi non si può più far leva più di tanto, bisogna aumentare per forza i ricavi. Non se ne esce.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'offerta per il Milan sarebbe arrivata da uno degli uomini più ricchi del mondo e non dal Qatar. Offerta da 850 mln di euro. Elliott ne vorrebbe 900.*



Ma per favore, se l'offerta è di 850M contro una richiesta di 900M, la trattativa è virtualmente conclusa. Figurati se 50M non si sistemano (magari cedendo Suso ), e figurati se Berl ... ehm, Elliott, testardamente prosegue nell'incertezza di risollevare il club ancora per altri anni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> bah se tutte queste voci continuano quacosa di vero c'è (anche fosse solo una manifestazione di interessi iniziale). se arrivassero veramente gli arabi il processo di crescita sarebbe accelerato con il fatturato che aumenterebbe più velocemente. ovviamente scordatevi un boost tipo psg o city pre fair play finanziario però di sicuro i tempi della risalita sarebbero abbreviati di parecchio. non è un caso secondo me che questo interesse arrivi dopo l'accordo con la uefa e con la nuova dirigenza che sta finalmente mettendo mano alla sistemazione del bilancio.


Il boost tipo PSG o City no, ma siamo d'accordo che si può fare certamente di più sul piano sponsorizzazioni? 
Lasciando perdere un attimo PSG e City, grazie a Suning e alla sua importanza in Cina l'Inter, oltre a ricevere 15 milioni di euro l'anno per la cessione dei naming rights del centro sportivo alla stessa Suning, ha ottenuto diverse sponsorizzazioni in Asia: 10,5 milioni all'anno da Donkey Mother e FullShare (entrambe cinesi), ha inoltre come partner China Unicom e Moutai, leader rispettivamente del settore telecomunicazione e distillati di pregio, mentre l'accordo con iMedia, agenzia cinese di marketing sportivo, frutta all'Inter 27 milioni di euro all'anno.
Il Milan dove sta? Che sta a fa Elliott da questo punto di vista? Niente.


----------



## unbreakable (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 luglio, ci sono voci, ribadite, di un incontro tra gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri (non Elliott) con rappresentanti del fondo del Qatar
> 
> I tifosi del Milan sono freddi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochi-abbonamenti-adesioni-tiepide-vt78611.html ) nemmeno queste voci lasciano indifferenti
> 
> ...



voglio solo leggere le parole concluso e venduto..

spero che PELLEGATTI una volta nella vita ne azzecca una


----------



## uolfetto (6 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il boost tipo PSG o City no, ma siamo d'accordo che si può fare certamente di più sul piano sponsorizzazioni?
> Lasciando perdere un attimo PSG e City, grazie a Suning e alla sua importanza in Cina l'Inter, oltre a ricevere 15 milioni di euro l'anno per la cessione dei naming rights del centro sportivo alla stessa Suning, ha ottenuto diverse sponsorizzazioni in Asia: 10,5 milioni all'anno da Donkey Mother e FullShare (entrambe cinesi), ha inoltre come partner China Unicom e Moutai, leader rispettivamente del settore telecomunicazione e distillati di pregio, mentre l'accordo con iMedia, agenzia cinese di marketing sportivo, frutta all'Inter 27 milioni di euro all'anno.
> Il Milan dove sta? Che sta a fa Elliott da questo punto di vista? Niente.



assolutamente. i 15 milioni l'anno del naming center sarebbero una grande cifra, vuol dire che ti puoi permettere un giocatore forte in più. purtroppo loro hanno beccato cinesi "veri" che sanno trovare occasioni in un mercato con potenziale tipo quello cinese. non so cosa può fare elliott da questo punto di vista. prima di giudicare (sponsorizzazioni, investimenti infrastrutture, investimenti giovanili) però vorrei vedere i numeri e le cifre dopo almeno 18/24 mesi di questa proprietà e dirigenza. adesso come adesso non saprei come risponderti. sicuramente siamo molto dietro l'inter che ha diversi anni di vantaggio su di noi. purtroppo fa male ma la realtà è questa.


----------



## Heaven (6 Luglio 2019)

Arrivassero davvero gli sceicchi sarebbe come vincere una Champions. Mamma mia, non ci voglio pensare...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> assolutamente. i 15 milioni l'anno del naming center sarebbero una grande cifra, vuol dire che ti puoi permettere un giocatore forte in più. purtroppo loro hanno beccato cinesi "veri" che sanno trovare occasioni in un mercato con potenziale tipo quello cinese. non so cosa può fare elliott da questo punto di vista. prima di giudicare (sponsorizzazioni, investimenti infrastrutture, investimenti giovanili) però vorrei vedere i numeri e le cifre dopo almeno 18/24 mesi di questa proprietà e dirigenza. adesso come adesso non saprei come risponderti. sicuramente siamo molto dietro l'inter che ha diversi anni di vantaggio su di noi. purtroppo fa male ma la realtà è questa.


E' che temo che Elliott ci stia facendo perdere tempo. Non si sono espressi neanche su quanto tempo rimarranno. Una proprietà instabile e provvisoria non avvicina sponsor importanti, bensì li allontana. Uno sponsor, molto più di noi tifosi, vuole testare l'ambizione della proprietà che si riconosce anche e soprattutto in un impegno a lungo termine. Per questo in un lasso di tempo così breve non penso potremo ottenere risultati significativi dal punto di vista degli sponsor. 
Vedremo cosa succederà, ma le premesse non appaiono rosee.


----------



## uolfetto (6 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' che temo che Elliott ci stia facendo perdere tempo. Non si sono espressi neanche su quanto tempo rimarranno. Una proprietà instabile e provvisoria non avvicina sponsor importanti, bensì li allontana. Uno sponsor, molto più di noi tifosi, vuole testare l'ambizione della proprietà che si riconosce anche e soprattutto in un impegno a lungo termine. Per questo in un lasso di tempo così breve non penso potremo ottenere risultati significativi dal punto di vista degli sponsor.
> Vedremo cosa succederà, ma le premesse non appaiono rosee.



guarda io per il momento mi accontento di fare paragoni con le cifre rispetto al bilancio precedente e vedere miglioramenti costanti. poi se mi chiedi in sincerità io ti rispondo onestamente che si (adesso scatenatevi pure) avere come proprietà un gruppo come suning piuttosto che il fondo eliott sarebbe stato meglio. però non è che posso stare a struggeremi se abbiamo una proprietà piuttosto che un altro. lo sai anche tu tutte le vicissitudini che abbiamo passato. ricordati che un proprietario del genere è più facile che arrivi dopo che qualcuno ha risanato i problemi con bilancio e uefa. non a caso all'inter prima è passato thoir che ha tagliato i costi di brutto.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' che temo che Elliott ci stia facendo perdere tempo. Non si sono espressi neanche su quanto tempo rimarranno. Una proprietà instabile e provvisoria non avvicina sponsor importanti, bensì li allontana. Uno sponsor, molto più di noi tifosi, vuole testare l'ambizione della proprietà che si riconosce anche e soprattutto in un impegno a lungo termine. Per questo in un lasso di tempo così breve non penso potremo ottenere risultati significativi dal punto di vista degli sponsor.
> Vedremo cosa succederà, ma le premesse non appaiono rosee.



E' giusto il discorso, ma non credo che stiano perdendo tempo. Il Milan per Elliott è un'altra gatta da pelare, nonostante alla fine ci beccheranno qualcosa per vie traverse. Se continuano a tenerlo è perché intravedono un guadagno, oppure lo usano attivamente come veicolo, come cavallo troiano per penetrare altri mercati.

Credo sappiano benissimo quello che hai sottolineato, non sono stupidi. Per questo sono stati vaghi e non si fanno mai sentire, appena le condizioni lo permetteranno, taac ...

Senza addentrarsi in ulteriori considerazioni che hanno a che vedere con angeli e demoni, io credo che il Milan sia già sul mercato da un bel po', solo che non è una svendita, e la cosa è stata prudentemente diagnosticata in un intervallo temporale di qualche anno, ma potrebbe anche risolversi nel breve.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 luglio, ci sono voci, ribadite, di un incontro tra gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri (non Elliott) con rappresentanti del fondo del Qatar
> 
> I tifosi del Milan sono freddi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochi-abbonamenti-adesioni-tiepide-vt78611.html ) nemmeno queste voci lasciano indifferenti
> 
> ...



Il discorso Boban può essere interessante, non tanto per la sua mentalità, quanto per chi lo ha convinto a lasciare la fifa. A prescindere se sarà mondo arabo o altro che ha manifestato interesse, Il Qatar ha influenze importanti nel mondo della fifa.


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' che temo che Elliott ci stia facendo perdere tempo. Non si sono espressi neanche su quanto tempo rimarranno. Una proprietà instabile e provvisoria non avvicina sponsor importanti, bensì li allontana. Uno sponsor, molto più di noi tifosi, vuole testare l'ambizione della proprietà che si riconosce anche e soprattutto in un impegno a lungo termine. Per questo in un lasso di tempo così breve non penso potremo ottenere risultati significativi dal punto di vista degli sponsor.
> Vedremo cosa succederà, ma le premesse non appaiono rosee.


Perdonami, ma ufficialmente Elliott non ha mai detto di voler vendere il Milan. Sulla base delle dichiarazioni ufficiali(ripeto: delle dichiarazioni ufficiali) l'intenzione è quella di tenere il Milan a tempo indeterminato. Sarebbe quindi paradossale se mettessero una data di scadenza. NB: so benissimo che non lo terranno per sempre, mi sono limitato a riportare la posizione ufficiale. 
Sul discorso sponsor, generalmente non si firmano contratti decennali, ma di 2-3-4 anni e tutti hanno clausole che prevedono il recesso senza penali in casi particolari(tra cui, solitamente, il cambio di proprietà). Quindi non penso che il problema sia dovuto al timore di cambi di proprietà.

PS: non vorrei sbagliarmi, ma mi sembra di ricordare che l'Inter abbia perso un paio degli sponsor che hai citato nell'altro post, per un valore complessivo di una ventina di milioni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' giusto il discorso, ma non credo che stiano perdendo tempo. Il Milan per Elliott è un'altra gatta da pelare, nonostante alla fine ci beccheranno qualcosa per vie traverse. Se continuano a tenerlo è perché intravedono un guadagno, oppure lo usano attivamente come veicolo, come cavallo troiano per penetrare altri mercati.
> 
> Credo sappiano benissimo quello che hai sottolineato, non sono stupidi. Per questo sono stati vaghi e non si fanno mai sentire, appena le condizioni lo permetteranno, taac ...
> 
> Senza addentrarsi in ulteriori considerazioni che hanno a che vedere con angeli e demoni, io credo che il Milan sia già sul mercato da un bel po', solo che non è una svendita, e la cosa è stata prudentemente diagnosticata in un intervallo temporale di qualche anno, ma potrebbe anche risolversi nel breve.


Certo Gabri che lo sanno, ma io parlo dal punto di vista del tifoso che coltiva il suo orticello e vuole vedere il Milan quanto prima tornare ai vertici. Capisco che stanno attendendo il compratore, è evidente, ma mi auguro che questo lasso non duri troppo.


----------



## Kdkobain (6 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma per favore 400 milioni, ma dove?
> 
> li hanno regalati a montolivo e procuratori vari, glisaranno tornati indietro sotto altre forme. ma quali 400 milioni che abbiamo preso solo mezze tacche dai...
> 
> ...



Negli ultimi due mercati sono stati spesi rispettivamente 189 e 191 milioni, siamo già a quasi 400 milioni negli ultimi due anni, con un ritorno di di 88 e 33 milioni. Mezze tecche, incompetenza, scarsa programmazione, voglia di far star zitti i tifosi hanno fatto buttare soldi sensa senso.

Buona l'idea di dei due innesti, ma ad oggi la rosa è incompleta e ci sono tanti ruoli da coprire, con ad esempio solo due centrali in rosa, 4 centrocampisti (5 con il turco) .

Per Torreira ci vuole un investimento di 20 M/anno soprattuto per togliere quello che questa stagione è stato uno dei loro centrocampisti più determinanti, e non arriverà mai, salvo partenza di Biglia (cosa praticamente impossibile).
Stesso discorso per Ceballos dove c'è una concorrenza importante del Totthenam, lo spagnolo inoltre prende uno stipendio di base già più alto dell'uruguayano pur quest'ultimo essendo in premier.

Perchè un Manolas dovrebbe scegliere il Milan ? Il napoli ha offerto un contratto importante (prenderà di più di Romagnoli) in una piazza importante che gioca la Champions da molte stagioni consecutive ormai. Considera inoltre che gi il solo Manolas è un operazione da quasi 15 M/anno. Noi con quella cifra ne abbiamo presi 3 per ora..XD


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma ufficialmente Elliott non ha mai detto di voler vendere il Milan. Sulla base delle dichiarazioni ufficiali(ripeto: delle dichiarazioni ufficiali) l'intenzione è quella di tenere il Milan a tempo indeterminato. Sarebbe quindi paradossale se mettessero una data di scadenza. NB: so benissimo che non lo terranno per sempre, mi sono limitato a riportare la posizione ufficiale.
> Sul discorso sponsor, generalmente non si firmano contratti decennali, ma di 2-3-4 anni e tutti hanno clausole che prevedono il recesso senza penali in casi particolari(tra cui, solitamente, il cambio di proprietà). Quindi non penso che il problema sia dovuto al timore di cambi di proprietà.
> 
> PS: non vorrei sbagliarmi, ma mi sembra di ricorda che l'Inter abbia perso un paio degli sponsor che hai citato nell'altro post, per un valore complessivo di una ventina di milioni.


Lo so, ci mancherebbe che lo avessero detto che vogliono vendere il Milan 
Però sappiamo tutti che è una proprietà provvisoria. La prorietà secondo me conta molto, molto più dei dirigenti nella ricerca degli sponsor. Basta guardare la differenza di trattamento tra Milan e Inter entrambe proiettate in Cina. Il Milan con una proprietà poco credibile non ha racimolato mezzo sponsor, al contrario dell'Inter. 
Non ho detto che arriva lo sceicco e può mettere 200 milioni all'anno a fondo perduto, ma qualcosa di più può fare per conoscenze, disponibilità economiche e potere politico. Poi ragazzi vi ripeto, a me non cambia niente se si trova un altro modo per venirne fuori da questa situazione. Per me un proprietario importante è l'unico modo per venirne fuori.


----------



## Raryof (6 Luglio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi due mercati sono stati spesi rispettivamente 189 e 191 milioni, siamo già a quasi 400 milioni negli ultimi due anni, con un ritorno di di 88 e 33 milioni. Mezze tecche, incompetenza, scarsa programmazione, voglia di far star zitti i tifosi hanno fatto buttare soldi sensa senso.
> 
> Buona l'idea di dei due innesti, ma ad oggi la rosa è incompleta e ci sono tanti ruoli da coprire, con ad esempio solo due centrali in rosa, 4 centrocampisti (5 con il turco) .
> 
> ...



Sulla carta dovremo spendere meno degli ultimi anni ma fare un mercato migliore, in sostanza non ne usciamo più.
Sarebbe importante fare almeno due-tre investimenti importanti al netto di altrettante cessioni importanti e poi chiudere il cerchio con innesti tipo Krunic o Bennacer al posto di esuberi mai utili.
Quegli investimenti importanti però devono esserlo per davvero, cioè assolute certezze, già per me Ceballos e Torreira sarebbero soldi ben spesi, difficilmente rimarresti fuori dalle prime quattro con questi due, il resto è puntellamento della rosa e ricerca di una seconda punta interessante tipo Mariano.
Questi devono uscire assolutamente:
Donnarumma
RR
Biglia
Kessie
Cutrone 
Suso
Laxalt

giocatori inutili, il problema è capire come faremo a vendere questa gente e trovare accordi vantaggiosi con squadre tipo il Real (a meno che il duo non sia arrivato in tempo e tramite altri acquisti, Theo, non abbia avuto corsia preferenziale..).


----------



## luigi61 (6 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lo so, ci mancherebbe che lo avessero detto che vogliono vendere il Milan
> Però sappiamo tutti che è una proprietà provvisoria. La prorietà secondo me conta molto, molto più dei dirigenti nella ricerca degli sponsor. Basta guardare la differenza di trattamento tra Milan e Inter entrambe proiettate in Cina. Il Milan con una proprietà poco credibile non ha racimolato mezzo sponsor, al contrario dell'Inter.
> Non ho detto che arriva lo sceicco e può mettere 200 milioni all'anno a fondo perduto, ma qualcosa di più può fare per conoscenze, disponibilità economiche e potere politico. Poi ragazzi vi ripeto, a me non cambia niente se si trova un altro modo per venirne fuori da questa situazione. Per me un proprietario importante è l'unico modo per venirne fuori.



Ma di cosa si parla??? se arriva uno sceicco o chi per lui ti rivolta il mondo in poco tempo; certamente non passano annate con mercati al ribasso che non rendono la squadra competitiva e per onestà intellettuale non sto parlando ne di Elliott ne del mercato attuale per il semplice fatto che QUESTO è il loro primo mercato; da qui si capirà tutto e dove vogliono andare a parare; non si può comunque dichiarare urbi e orbi di voler riportare il Milan in alto e fermarsi a krunic benaccer e Veretout, come minimo occorrono i Neves Fernandes e compagnia bella, di qua non se ne esce


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La dinamica della circolazione di queste voci è sempre la stessa. Silenzio totale di tutti i media, qualcuno scrive di una cessione, il giorno dopo tutti i media scrivono qualcosa come se fino ad allora avessero tenuto le notizie nascoste in un cassetto in attesa di non si sa cosa... E allora parte il valzer "l'oligarca russo, no il fondo arabo, no l'uomo più ricco del Gibuti, no una cordata asiatica" ecc ecc.
> La verità è che, se ci sarà una cessione(a mio parere improbabile, ma non ho la sfera di cristallo), lo sapremo al massimo qualche giorno prima, se non addirittura a cose fatte o quasi. Basta vedere la cessione della Fiorentina: da quando è uscita la notizia di Commisso all'ufficialità è passata una settimana al massimo.
> In base alla nostra esperienza, quando iniziano a circolare voci con cifre a caso e con soggetti a caso che non vengono indicati con nome e cognome, stai pur certo che non se ne farà niente. Magari questa volta andrà diversamente, ma fino a ora è sempre stato così.



Stessa riflessione che ho fatto io, per questo evito pure di esprimere un parere su queste voci. Hai fatto la cronistoria perfetta delle nostre """cessioni""", impossibile non concordare.


----------



## Davidoff (6 Luglio 2019)

Anche arrivasse lo sceicco ora sarebbe tardi, ormai siamo invischiati col fpf che limiterebbe enormemente le sue possibilità di investire. Il nostro problema più grosso è che abbiamo pochissimi giocatori appetibili per fare plusvalenze, il resto sono mediocri con stipendi assurdi che ci trascineremo fino a fine contratto, tutti soldi buttati nel cesso. In pratica dobbiamo saper comprare e vendere benissimo, due cose che negli ultimi anni siamo stati incapaci di fare, ma anche riuscendoci ci vorrebbero anni e anni per recuperare il gap con le big. Al momento giochiamo due sport diversi.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2019)

Premesso che non si sa come va a finire, ma veramente leggo persone che dicono che non cambierebbe nulla? È preoccupante tutto ciò.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Luglio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Premesso che non si sa come va a finire, ma veramente leggo persone che dicono che non cambierebbe nulla? È preoccupante tutto ciò.



Mah ...

Cambia l'atteggiamento verso l'oggetto posseduto, se risistemarlo, usarlo, farlo competere ed assaporarne le emozioni che ti può dare.

Piuttosto che metterlo nella dispensa a farlo marcire, o esporlo come un cimelio d'altri tempi.


----------



## luigi61 (6 Luglio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Premesso che non si sa come va a finire, ma veramente leggo persone che dicono che non cambierebbe nulla? È preoccupante tutto ciò.



vabbè non c'è da meravigliarsi più di tanto....si legge pure che con Krunic e benaccer siamo a posto cosi.... importante che Maldini e Boban non siano dello stesso avviso come penserei..


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 luglio, ci sono voci, ribadite, di un incontro tra gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri (non Elliott) con rappresentanti del fondo del Qatar
> 
> I tifosi del Milan sono freddi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochi-abbonamenti-adesioni-tiepide-vt78611.html ) nemmeno queste voci lasciano indifferenti
> 
> ...



Ben vengano i qatarioti o qualche altro riccone, ma non vi aspettate che possano smiliardare come meglio credano, perchè altrimenti non abbiamo capito nulla. Ma zero...


----------



## Jazzy R&B (6 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non se li sono fatti quando sono entrati e il fpf prima non c’era e poi era aggirabile. Ora se li fanno anche loro, qualcuno li accetta, qualcuno cerca qualche micro-scappatoia a rischio squalifica. Ma adesso possono puntare su ricavi dei club molto alti. Comunque il fpf devono tenerne fortemente conto.
> 
> Chi cita City e PSG non tiene conto di quando sono entrati e che regole c’erano.
> 
> Adesso non é piú cosí.



Bravo, è esattamente quello che ho espresso in un post di ieri; solo che magari questi i 60 mln di sponsorizzazione "legale" ammessa dal FPF ce li mettono, sponsorizzando con Quatar Airways per esempio.Che sarebbero già una bella boccata d'ossigeno.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah ...
> 
> Cambia l'atteggiamento verso l'oggetto posseduto, se risistemarlo, usarlo, farlo competere ed assaporarne le emozioni che ti può dare.
> 
> Piuttosto che metterlo nella dispensa a farlo marcire, o esporlo come un cimelio d'altri tempi.



Ma soprattutto basta influenze dal passato. È ora di ripartire. Il Milan è fermo da 10 anni.


----------



## uolfetto (6 Luglio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Bravo, è esattamente quello che ho espresso in un post di ieri; solo che magari questi i 60 mln di sponsorizzazione "legale" ammessa dal FPF ce li mettono, sponsorizzando con Quatar Airways per esempio.Che sarebbero già una bella boccata d'ossigeno.



60 milioni l'anno altro che boccata d'ossigeno. svolti la squadra in due stagioni.


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Premesso che non si sa come va a finire, ma veramente leggo persone che dicono che non cambierebbe nulla? È preoccupante tutto ciò.



Robba da matti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Bravo, è esattamente quello che ho espresso in un post di ieri; solo che magari questi i 60 mln di sponsorizzazione "legale" ammessa dal FPF ce li mettono, sponsorizzando con Quatar Airways per esempio.Che sarebbero già una bella boccata d'ossigeno.


Appunto, hai detto niente 60 milioni... noi ci dobbiamo vendere pure le mutande perché questi 60 milioni non ci sono e Elliott non ha intenzioe di immettere tramite sponsorizzazioni.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 luglio, ci sono voci, ribadite, di un incontro tra gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri (non Elliott) con rappresentanti del fondo del Qatar
> 
> I tifosi del Milan sono freddi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochi-abbonamenti-adesioni-tiepide-vt78611.html ) nemmeno queste voci lasciano indifferenti
> 
> ...



Allora, e' questo il topic di Babbo Natale?!?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> vabbè non c'è da meravigliarsi più di tanto....si legge pure che con Krunic e benaccer siamo a posto cosi.... importante che Maldini e Boban non siano dello stesso avviso come penserei..


A volte penso che se arriva l’emiro al Milan ci saranno suicidi di massa perché non verrá rispettato il FFP


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2019)

se prendo Neymar a 250ml e vendo al psg il turco a 100ml, Biglia a 50ml e Donnarumma a 100ml, mi possono dire qualcosa?
abbiamo fatto tutti plusvalenze?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ben vengano i qatarioti o qualche altro riccone, ma non vi aspettate che possano smiliardare come meglio credano, perchè altrimenti non abbiamo capito nulla. Ma zero...


50 milioni sulle sponsorizzazioni li tirerai su subito. Che poi è esattamente ciò di cui avremmo bisogno per ripartire senza andarci a svendere Gigio. Quei 50 milioni lì fanno la differenza tra la necessità di venderti un giovane e non doverlo vendere.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> 50 milioni sulle sponsorizzazioni li tirerai su subito. Che poi è esattamente ciò di cui avremmo bisogno per ripartire senza andarci a svendere Gigio. Quei 50 milioni lì fanno la differenza tra la necessità di venderti un giovane e non doverlo vendere.



Infatti la situazione mirgliorerebbe ma non in modo drastico come molti sperano.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A volte penso che se arriva l’emiro al Milan ci saranno suicidi di massa perché non verrá rispettato il FFP



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2019)

Dieci pagine di post sull’aria fritta.

Siamo proprio messi male.


----------



## koti (6 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A volte penso che se arriva l’emiro al Milan ci saranno suicidi di massa perché non verrá rispettato il FFP



Intanto questo fair play che per 3/4 del forum era una buffonata ci ha buttato fuori dalle coppe. Ma tanto non esiste, no?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A volte penso che se arriva l’emiro al Milan ci saranno suicidi di massa perché non verrá rispettato il FFP



Ultimamente sul forum si è fatta largo una nuova categoria di tifoso... il tifoso-ragioniere, pronto a commentare con analisi di bilancio l'interesse (od il presunto interesse) per qualsiasi giocatore o anche il topic in cui si parla della passione di Kessie per i gatti...

Se l'avvento del fondo del Qatar farà sì che si torni a parlare di calcio e non di analisi finanziarie (il fpf verrà bellamente aggirato) è più che benvenuto...


----------



## James45 (6 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dieci pagine di post sull’aria fritta.
> 
> Siamo proprio messi male.



Guarda che l'aria fritta è il cibo preferito del popolo dello stivale, terra di poeti (una volta) santi (una volta) e navigatori (una volta).

Ora terra di sognatori del superenalotto più grande che c'è.


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Intanto questo fair play che per 3/4 del forum era una buffonata ci ha buttato fuori dalle coppe. Ma tanto non esiste, no?



Esiste solo per 2 categorie si proprietà : 
Quelli che sono dei poveracci
Quelli che magari non sono poveracci ma non hanno voglia di spendere. 

Il fpf lo aggiri tranquillamente in tantissimi modi. 
E inoltre anche se fosse come dici tu ovvero fpf impossibile da aggirare perché è scritto come undicesimo comandamento della bibbia, con uno del Qatar trasformi le squadre dal under 8 fino alla primavera da squadre da retrocessione in squadre top 5 al mondo. In un unica sessione di mercato.
Non scherziamo.

E lo stadio non te lo da di certo di proprietà del Commune e da spartire con l'Inter. 
Robba da barboni.


----------



## koti (6 Luglio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Esiste solo per 2 categorie si proprietà :
> Quelli che sono dei poveracci
> Quelli che magari non sono poveracci ma non hanno voglia di spendere.
> 
> ...


Di soldi ne abbiamo investiti parecchi (male, ma sono anni che andiamo avanti a 100/200 milioni a mercato, con un passivo di oltre 100 milioni), quindi non rientriamo in nessuna di quelle categorie.

Spiegami allora come mai ci hanno escluso dalle coppe, se è tutto così facilmente aggirabile come sostieni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Di soldi ne abbiamo investiti parecchi (male, ma sono anni che andiamo avanti a 100/200 milioni a mercato, con un passivo di oltre 100 milioni), quindi non rientriamo in nessuna di quelle categorie.
> 
> Spiegami allora come mai ci hanno escluso dalle coppe, se è tutto così facilmente aggirabile come sostieni.



Ci hanno escluso perché abbiamo speso, non perché abbiamo avuto il braccino fra l’altro.

Oltre 300 milioni in aumenti di capitale e trasferimenti in conto capitale in 15 mesi tra Li e Elliott...

Non so cosa si intenda con spendere se buttare 150 milioni l’anno nella squadra a fondo perduto non é spendere. E nonostante ció..... siamo stati squalificati.

Non capisco come possa essere etichettato come una scusa per chi non vuole spendere a fronte di questi dati oggettivi.


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Di soldi ne abbiamo investiti parecchi (male, ma sono anni che andiamo avanti a 100/200 milioni a mercato, con un passivo di oltre 100 milioni), quindi non rientriamo in nessuna di quelle categorie.
> 
> Spiegami allora come mai ci hanno escluso dalle coppe, se è tutto così facilmente aggirabile come sostieni.


Noi siamo da sempre nella seconda categoria... I soldi li avevamo Con Berlusconi... Li lasciamolo stare. Elliott ha pure lui soldi a non finire. 
Ma NON VOGLIONO SPENDERE. 

Se ti compra un fobdo del Qatar, vai dal Bologna e proponi una sponsorizzazione a loro per 10 mln. E loro ti comprano Laxalt valutandolo 10 mln in più del prezzo originale. 
Stessa cosa con cessioni di giocatori della primavera ipervalutati.

"riciclare soldi" nel mondo del calcio e molto facile


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ci hanno escluso perché abbiamo speso, non perché abbiamo avuto il braccino fra l’altro.
> 
> Oltre 300 milioni in aumenti di capitale e trasferimenti in conto capitale in 15 mesi tra Li e Elliott...
> 
> ...





Chi ha buttato soldi a fondo perduto?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Luglio 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Intanto questo fair play che per 3/4 del forum era una buffonata ci ha buttato fuori dalle coppe. Ma tanto non esiste, no?



Arriverà anche sto arabo, non spenderà i proverbiali 300 milioni a sessione di mercato, lo stadio lo faremo comunque con l'Inter e si chiederà a gran voce una nuova proprietà, qualcuno che fa la guerra alla Uefa, che non ha paura del FFP
E ricomincia la giostra, si andrà avanti così all'infinito


----------



## koti (6 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ci hanno escluso perché abbiamo speso, non perché abbiamo avuto il braccino fra l’altro.



È talmente evidente che pare anche paradossale doverlo rimarcare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Luglio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi due mercati sono stati spesi rispettivamente 189 e 191 milioni, siamo già a quasi 400 milioni negli ultimi due anni, con un ritorno di di 88 e 33 milioni. Mezze tecche, incompetenza, scarsa programmazione, voglia di far star zitti i tifosi hanno fatto buttare soldi sensa senso.
> 
> Buona l'idea di dei due innesti, ma ad oggi la rosa è incompleta e ci sono tanti ruoli da coprire, con ad esempio solo due centrali in rosa, 4 centrocampisti (5 con il turco) .
> 
> ...



ma non hai letto.

io parlavo del "se arrivasse una proprietà ricca"


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Chi ha buttato soldi a fondo perduto?



A fondo perduto si intende non soldi prestati, ma soldi versati per coprire perdite e quindi che non vengono restituiti.

Elliott ha versato 205 milioni in 3 tranches tra giugno e settembre dell’anno scorso.

22 giugno 32 milioni di aumento di capitalemper far fronte alle spese correnti
10 luglio 50 milioni di aumento di capitale per gestire la sessione di mercato estivo 2018
25 settembre 123 milioni di aumento di capitale pe azzerare i debiti finanziari del Milan (che ora ha solo debiti di produzione).

Questo vuol dire essere una proprietá che concretamente mette i soldi perché quando hai il 100% di una societá e fai un aumento di capiatle sempre il 100% di quella societá hai dopo, ma non haimpiú i soldi versati.

Lo fa per buon cuore? Perché Singer tiene al Milan? No ! Lo fa perché riportando il Milan in alto (e azzerare i debiti é uno dei passi piú importanti) puó guadagnare di piú, ma per farlo sta pompando soldi nella societá come nessun altro prima.


----------



## Kdkobain (6 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma non hai letto.
> 
> io parlavo del "se arrivasse una proprietà ricca"



No no ho letto, ma proprietà ricca o meno gli step da seguire sono sempre li stessi !


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Noi siamo da sempre nella seconda categoria... I soldi li avevamo Con Berlusconi... Li lasciamolo stare. Elliott ha pure lui soldi a non finire.
> Ma NON VOGLIONO SPENDERE.
> 
> Se ti compra un fobdo del Qatar, vai dal Bologna e proponi una sponsorizzazione a loro per 10 mln. E loro ti comprano Laxalt valutandolo 10 mln in più del prezzo originale.
> ...



Negli ultimi anni il Milan dopo la Juve è la squadra che ha speso di più. E' oggettivo.


----------



## gabbon17 (6 Luglio 2019)

Per il momento, PSG e City non sono fuori delle coppe, noi si...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2019)

gabbon17 ha scritto:


> Per il momento, PSG e City non sono fuori delle coppe, noi si...



Il PSG e il CIty sono stati sotto SA e ne sono usciti, ma ribadisco, hanno manovrato quandomil fpf non era a regime


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Luglio 2019)

gabbon17 ha scritto:


> Per il momento, PSG e City non sono fuori delle coppe, noi si...



Vincono il campionato a cadenza annuale e partecipano alla Champions. 
Noi abbiamo speso più di tutte in serie A(tranne la Juve) per non arrivare manco quarti.


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A fondo perduto si intende non soldi prestati, ma soldi versati per coprire perdite e quindi che non vengono restituiti.
> 
> Elliott ha versato 205 milioni in 3 tranches tra giugno e settembre dell’anno scorso.
> 
> ...



Buttare soldi a fondo perduto e investire soldi (per riprenderli con gli interessi) sono 2 cose diverse.
Tranquillo che non ci sarà mai mezzo euro speso a fondo perduto con Elliott. 
MAI.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Buttare soldi a fondo perduto e investire soldi (per riprenderli con gli interessi) sono 2 cose diverse.
> Tranquillo che non ci sarà mai mezzo euro speso a fondo perduto con Elliott.
> MAI.



Ma perché gli sceicchi del city hanno messo soldi senza ritorno nel city? Sai quanto lo hanno,pagato, qunato ci hanno messo e quanto vale adesso?

Nessuno mette i soldi senza che questi sviluppino il business che anno (investimento).

Comunque torniamo on topic, le,posizioni sono chiare.


----------



## James45 (6 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il PSG e il CIty sono stati sotto SA e ne sono usciti, ma ribadisco, hanno manovrato quandomil fpf non era a regime



Ma quante volte mi tocca rileggere sempre le stesse cose (giuste)?

E basta... e smettila di ripeterti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Intanto questo fair play che per 3/4 del forum era una buffonata ci ha buttato fuori dalle coppe. Ma tanto non esiste, no?


E' una buffonata infatti. Non ho voglia di ripetere le stesse identiche cose... ho già spiegato cosa fa Suning rispetto a Elliott e non è buttare soldi a fondo perduto. Il Milan sta pagando errori del passato, delle precedenti gestioni, ma Elliott sta facendo perdere tempo ulteriore. Sono abbastanza avvelenato e poco paziente, il Milan è già stato bancomat di precedenti gestioni, voglio una proprietà che faccia il bene del Milan e che si impegni concretamente. Se ci troviamo in questa situazione disastrosa è merito di una fetta di tifoseria che, anzichè unirsi contro Berlusconi quando smembrava la squadra, predicava calma e pazienza. Pazienza che ora non ho più. Il Milan ha perso già abbastanza tempo, non può stare dietro alle manie di avidità di questi speculatori.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2019)

James45 ha scritto:


> Guarda che l'aria fritta è il cibo preferito del popolo dello stivale, terra di poeti (una volta) santi (una volta) e navigatori (una volta).
> 
> Ora terra di sognatori del superenalotto più grande che c'è.


In teoria il calcio è sognare. Se mi devo spugnettare con la matematica, preferisco l'algebra lineare e il calcolo infinitesimale. 
Anni di Berlusconi hanno dato al cervello, il tifoso del Milan non pensa più a sognare i grandi giocatori ma a spugnettarsi sui bilanci.


----------



## luigi61 (6 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A volte penso che se arriva l’emiro al Milan ci saranno suicidi di massa perché non verrá rispettato il FFP





7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> 50 milioni sulle sponsorizzazioni li tirerai su subito. Che poi è esattamente ciò di cui avremmo bisogno per ripartire senza andarci a svendere Gigio. Quei 50 milioni lì fanno la differenza tra la necessità di venderti un giovane e non doverlo vendere.





7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' una buffonata infatti. Non ho voglia di ripetere le stesse identiche cose... ho già spiegato cosa fa Suning rispetto a Elliott e non è buttare soldi a fondo perduto. Il Milan sta pagando errori del passato, delle precedenti gestioni, ma Elliott sta facendo perdere tempo ulteriore. Sono abbastanza avvelenato e poco paziente, il Milan è già stato bancomat di precedenti gestioni, voglio una proprietà che faccia il bene del Milan e che si impegni concretamente. Se ci troviamo in questa situazione disastrosa è merito di una fetta di tifoseria che, anzichè unirsi contro Berlusconi quando smembrava la squadra, predicava calma e pazienza. Pazienza che ora non ho più. Il Milan ha perso già abbastanza tempo, non può stare dietro alle manie di avidità di questi speculatori.





7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In teoria il calcio è sognare. Se mi devo spugnettare con la matematica, preferisco l'algebra lineare e il calcolo infinitesimale.
> Anni di Berlusconi hanno dato al cervello, il tifoso del Milan non pensa più a sognare i grandi giocatori ma a spugnettarsi sui bilanci.



SEI UN GRANDE
i tifosi del Milan sono divisi in 2 categorie;
1)TIFOSI DEL MILAN❤

2)tifosi del bilancio ffp uefa fifa pippo pluto e paperino


----------



## gabri65 (6 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In teoria il calcio è sognare. Se mi devo spugnettare con la matematica, preferisco l'algebra lineare e il calcolo infinitesimale.
> Anni di Berlusconi hanno dato al cervello, il tifoso del Milan non pensa più a sognare i grandi giocatori ma a spugnettarsi sui bilanci.





luigi61 ha scritto:


> SEI UN GRANDE
> i tifosi del Milan sono divisi in 2 categorie;
> 1)TIFOSI DEL MILAN❤
> 
> 2)tifosi del bilancio ffp uefa fifa pippo pluto e paperino



Ragazzi, io vi capisco, non è che accetto questa situazione sul sorriso sulle labbra. Ma purtroppo la gestione SB non è ancora finita, meglio che non vi avvelenate il fegato. Detto con affetto, veramente.


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma perché gli sceicchi del city hanno messo soldi senza ritorno nel city? Sai quanto lo hanno,pagato, qunato ci hanno messo e quanto vale adesso?
> 
> Nessuno mette i soldi senza che questi sviluppino il business che anno (investimento).
> 
> Comunque torniamo on topic, le,posizioni sono chiare.



Stai facendo confusione. 
Da loro l'obiettivo numéro uno è vincere. 
Che il club abbia aumentato valore e solo la conseguenza logica. 
Da noi fanno esattamente l'opposto. 
Provano a fare aumentare il valore del club sperando di vincere qualcosa ma qualsiasi vittoria è solo un di più. Elliot e solo ll ricerca di soldi.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' una buffonata infatti. Non ho voglia di ripetere le stesse identiche cose... ho già spiegato cosa fa Suning rispetto a Elliott e non è buttare soldi a fondo perduto. Il Milan sta pagando errori del passato, delle precedenti gestioni, ma Elliott sta facendo perdere tempo ulteriore. Sono abbastanza avvelenato e poco paziente, il Milan è già stato bancomat di precedenti gestioni, voglio una proprietà che faccia il bene del Milan e che si impegni concretamente. Se ci troviamo in questa situazione disastrosa è merito di una fetta di tifoseria che, anzichè unirsi contro Berlusconi quando smembrava la squadra, predicava calma e pazienza. Pazienza che ora non ho più. Il Milan ha perso già abbastanza tempo, non può stare dietro alle manie di avidità di questi speculatori.



Non credo che la colpa del disastro finanziario del Milan sia colpa di una certa fetta di tifosi. Non ha senso la cosa. Peraltro è stucchevole il dividere il tifo in categorie e quant'altro. La colpa è si delle gestioni precedenti. Hanno devastato il Milan, però rispendendo nuovamente le stesse cifre, non ci farebbe uscire dal pantano in cui ahinoi ci troviamo. Non è usciamo più da questo circolo vizioso. Che poi tutti sperano nello sceicco del Qatar e mi fanno ridere chi possa pensare che la cosiddetta "fetta di tifoseria" che guarda con attenzione al bilancio non voglia continuare a risognare e vincere nuovamente. Brutta roba dividere i tifosi in quelli di serie A e quelli di serie B. Roba triste...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo che la colpa del disastro finanziario del Milan sia colpa di una certa fetta di tifosi. Non ha senso la cosa. Peraltro è stucchevole il dividere il tifo in categorie e quant'altro. La colpa è si delle gestioni precedenti. Hanno devastato il Milan, però rispendendo nuovamente le stesse cifre, non ci farebbe uscire dal pantano in cui ahinoi ci troviamo. Non è usciamo più da questo circolo vizioso. Che poi tutti sperano nello sceicco del Qatar e mi fanno ridere chi possa pensare che la cosiddetta "fetta di tifoseria" che guarda con attenzione al bilancio non voglia continuare a risognare e vincere nuovamente. Brutta roba dividere i tifosi in quelli di serie A e quelli di serie B. Roba triste...


Non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho scritto. Di tutto quello che ho scritto hai estrapolato una frase, strumentalizzandola. Grossa delusione davvero.
A ogni modo, se sognare lo sceicco è sbagliato e parliamo del niente, preferisco parlare del niente piuttosto che di bilanci. Mi sarei stancato di parlare di contabilità. Il mio è un consiglio a godersi di più la parte ludica, poi se uno ha interesse a guardarsi il bilancio e la contabilità lo faccia, ma non può costringere me a farlo se desidero parlare e commentare del possibile arrivo dello sceicco e accusarmi di essere un sognatore. Il tifoso del Milan oggi, in generale (*quindi anche io, come te e chiunque tifoso milanista*), per questa situazione è costretto a sorbirsi la parte finanziaria e ha perso il contatto con il lato sportivo. Non è una divisione di tifo, è un aspetto contingente e reale che secondo me ha condotto a distorsioni e mistificazioni del tifo. Nel periodo berlusconiano una maggiore compattezza dei tifosi avrebbe potuto forse condurre a una dipartita più accelerata, tutto qui. Poi sinceramente non ho detto nulla di che, mi pare che si sia troppo permalosi e puntigliosi, facendo i sicofanti e impedendo di poter esprimere serenamente la propria opinione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' una buffonata infatti. Non ho voglia di ripetere le stesse identiche cose... ho già spiegato cosa fa Suning rispetto a Elliott e non è buttare soldi a fondo perduto. Il Milan sta pagando errori del passato, delle precedenti gestioni, ma Elliott sta facendo perdere tempo ulteriore. Sono abbastanza avvelenato e poco paziente, il Milan è già stato bancomat di precedenti gestioni, voglio una proprietà che faccia il bene del Milan e che si impegni concretamente. Se ci troviamo in questa situazione disastrosa è merito di una fetta di tifoseria che, anzichè unirsi contro Berlusconi quando smembrava la squadra, predicava calma e pazienza. Pazienza che ora non ho più. Il Milan ha perso già abbastanza tempo, non può stare dietro alle manie di avidità di questi speculatori.



Capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma non pensare che chi adesso predica pazienza con Elliott siano gli stessi che predicavano calma con Berlusconi.

Io é dal 2006 (anno della cessione di Scheva con la scusa della scuola dei figli e della juve in saldo ignorata con Olivera preso il 31 Agosto a casacci) che dico che Berusconi é un bugiardo patentato che ci sta affossando e deve essere rimpiazzato quanto prima. Io sognavo una diigenza moderna che facesse del Milan una societá moderna. Fosse arrivato Elliott nel 2006 oggi saremmo il Real Madrid. Invece é arrivato nel 2018-2019. Capisco per te stia perdendo tempo, per me invece sta facendo esattamente quello che c’é da fare, che poi completi lui l’opera o qualcun altro, vedremo, ma quello che sta facendo (azzerare i debiti, portare il bilancio a pari, creare un capitale in giocatori, avviare la costruzione dello stadio nuovo, costruire una dirigenza capace e attaccata ai colori) é quello che serve per ripartire.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho scritto. Di tutto quello che ho scritto hai estrapolato una frase, strumentalizzandola. Grossa delusione davvero.
> A ogni modo, se sognare lo sceicco è sbagliato e parliamo del niente, preferisco parlare del niente piuttosto che di bilanci. Mi sarei stancato di parlare di contabilità. Il mio è un consiglio a godersi di più la parte ludica, poi se uno ha interesse a guardarsi il bilancio e la contabilità lo faccia, ma non può costringere me a farlo se desidero parlare e commentare del possibile arrivo dello sceicco e accusarmi di essere un sognatore. Il tifoso del Milan oggi, in generale (*quindi anche io, come te e chiunque tifoso milanista*), per questa situazione è costretto a sorbirsi la parte finanziaria e ha perso il contatto con il lato sportivo. Non è una divisione di tifo, è un aspetto contingente e reale che secondo me ha condotto a distorsioni e mistificazioni del tifo. Nel periodo berlusconiano una maggiore compattezza dei tifosi avrebbe potuto forse condurre a una dipartita più accelerata, tutto qui. Poi sinceramente non ho detto nulla di che, mi pare che si sia troppo permalosi e puntigliosi, facendo i sicofanti e impedendo di poter esprimere serenamente la propria opinione.


Guarda a me interessa zero giudicare gli altri, perché sarebbe totalmente in antitesi con quanto postato prima e siamo su un forum appunto per confrontarci (sul Milan nel nostro caso), però ripeto qui tutti vorrebbero vincere, ma è importante rendersi conto del momento storico-finanziario del Milan. Non è che io che mi interesso minimamente della parte economico-finanziaria passo come un mero ragioniere e chi vuole vincere rispecchia la figura del tifoso ideale. Penso sia anche inutile ripetere che una squadra di calcio oramai sia un’azienda a tutti gli effetti ed abbia vari aspetti si subalterni a quello sportivo ma comunque fondamentali. Poi se domani mi comprassero Pogba e Messi sarei felice come una Pasqua. Poi figurati l’essere permalosi parlando di calcio


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 luglio, ci sono voci, ribadite, di un incontro tra gli attuali dirigenti rossoneri (non Elliott) con rappresentanti del fondo del Qatar
> 
> I tifosi del Milan sono freddi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochi-abbonamenti-adesioni-tiepide-vt78611.html ) nemmeno queste voci lasciano indifferenti
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Nel periodo berlusconiano una maggiore compattezza dei tifosi avrebbe potuto forse condurre a una dipartita più accelerata, tutto qui.



Nel periodo di Elliott, quando ci fu la fase di assestamento dei bilanci, una maggiore compattezza dei tifosi a sostegno della squadra, una presenza massiccia allo stadio, avrebbe accelerato il ritorno della squadra ai vertici.

Compattezza per compattezza..... compattiamoci.


----------



## James45 (7 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In teoria il calcio è sognare. Se mi devo spugnettare con la matematica, preferisco l'algebra lineare e il calcolo infinitesimale.
> Anni di Berlusconi hanno dato al cervello, il tifoso del Milan non pensa più a sognare i grandi giocatori ma a spugnettarsi sui bilanci.



Ti capisco.
Ma questo non giustifica chi si rifiuta di guardare in faccia la realtà .
Poi se si tratta di sognare, sono io il primo... quasi quasi poi esco a puntare una sestina


----------



## Igniorante (7 Luglio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ragazzi parliamoci chiaro...ma proprio chiaro eh:
> 
> il Manchester city prima che arrivasse il Signor Mansur Bin Zayd Al Nahyan (detto mansur per gli amici) aveva vinto 3 campionati in 120 anni di storia o giu di li….rispetto allo united era come il Toro rispetto alla juve….poi direi che le cose sono un po' cambiate…
> 
> qualcuno dice "si ma la championsssss!! non l'ha vinta ancora!!"...stica…...è un emiro non un mago...vincerà anche quella tra non molto comunque..probabilmente...



Amen. 
Speriamo solo non sia la solita trollata estiva per animare l'ambiente e spostare l'attenzione dal mercato.


----------



## Shmuk (7 Luglio 2019)

'Sta fanfaluca (fino a prova contraria) del Qatar gira dal 2007. Il Katarro cogli emiri in kaftani, poteva benissimo fare concorrenza a Y.Li (dicasi Yongong)
o comprarlo da questi quando era ormai in procinto di naufragare. Come mai non l'hanno fatto???

A mio parere sono voci, che all'apparenza son fatte passare per solleticamenti dell'ego dei tifosi, ma il cui vero scopo è destabilizzare e diminuire la proprietà presente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Luglio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> No no ho letto, ma proprietà ricca o meno gli step da seguire sono sempre li stessi !



non è così


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> 'Sta fanfaluca (fino a prova contraria) del Qatar gira dal 2007. Il Katarro cogli emiri in kaftani, poteva benissimo fare concorrenza a Y.Li (dicasi Yongong)
> o comprarlo da questi quando era ormai in procinto di naufragare. Come mai non l'hanno fatto???
> 
> A mio parere sono voci, che all'apparenza son fatte passare per solleticamenti dell'ego dei tifosi, ma il cui vero scopo è destabilizzare e diminuire la proprietà presente.



Ma cosa dici mai?
Sarebbe la prima volta che la stampa fa una cosa del genere!


----------



## Kdkobain (7 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è così



Puoi buttare anche 500 milioni per il mercato, ma tanto la champions non la fai perchè ti buttano fuori (giustamente)  Possiamo sempre organizzare un circo itinerante con tappe in tutta europa ogni mercoledì sera, per mettere in mostra i migliori giocatori/pallegiatori del pianeta. XD


----------



## EmmePi (7 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il Milan si puó riportare in alto come vuole Boban, facendo quello che sta facendo Boban.
> Se le voci riportate sono vere, il fatto che l’incontro é avvenuto con la dirigenza e non con la proprietá fa piú propendere verso un accordo di collaborazione (sponsor e/o stadio) che di cessione della societá, cosa che mi auguro vivamente.
> Questa dirigenza sta facendo tutte le mosse giuste che servono per rimetterci in carreggiata.



Potrebbe esistere anche l'ipotesi che il club in realtà sia in pratica stato già venduto e la nuova dirigenza, voluta dal nuovo proprietario, si stia accordando sulle strategie da seguire...

Tutto avrebbe un senso, Boban viene perchè ha delle garanzie. Si tagliano i rami secchi, si riparte con un anno di transizione e squadra giovane, fumo negli occhi dell'uefa col rispetto del FPF poi una volta definiti i dettagli del passaggio di proprietà....scatenate l'inferno!


----------



## luigi61 (7 Luglio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Potrebbe esistere anche l'ipotesi che il club in realtà sia in pratica stato già venduto e la nuova dirigenza, voluta dal nuovo proprietario, si stia accordando sulle strategie da seguire...
> 
> Tutto avrebbe un senso, Boban viene perchè ha delle garanzie. Si tagliano i rami secchi, si riparte con un anno di transizione e squadra giovane, fumo negli occhi dell'uefa col rispetto del FPF poi una volta definiti i dettagli del passaggio di proprietà....scatenate l'inferno!



Se così fosse sarebbe benvenuto perfino l'anno di transizione, favoloso poi sarebbe lo "scatenare l'inferno"; può essere (speriamo) che il periodo Elliott sia già terminato


----------



## Andre96 (7 Luglio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Potrebbe esistere anche l'ipotesi che il club in realtà sia in pratica stato già venduto e la nuova dirigenza, voluta dal nuovo proprietario, si stia accordando sulle strategie da seguire...
> 
> Tutto avrebbe un senso, Boban viene perchè ha delle garanzie. Si tagliano i rami secchi, si riparte con un anno di transizione e squadra giovane, fumo negli occhi dell'uefa col rispetto del FPF poi una volta definiti i dettagli del passaggio di proprietà....scatenate l'inferno!





luigi61 ha scritto:


> Se così fosse sarebbe benvenuto perfino l'anno di transizione, favoloso poi sarebbe lo "scatenare l'inferno"; può essere (speriamo) che il periodo Elliott sia già terminato



Tutto bello, ma non cambia il fatto che quest'anno è fondamentale entrare in CL e se la squadra giovane è fatta solo dai Bennacer (con tutto il rispetto), aspetta e spera.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Potrebbe esistere anche l'ipotesi che il club in realtà sia in pratica stato già venduto e la nuova dirigenza, voluta dal nuovo proprietario, si stia accordando sulle strategie da seguire...
> 
> Tutto avrebbe un senso, Boban viene perchè ha delle garanzie. Si tagliano i rami secchi, si riparte con un anno di transizione e squadra giovane, fumo negli occhi dell'uefa col rispetto del FPF poi una volta definiti i dettagli del passaggio di proprietà....scatenate l'inferno!



Non credo. Per me se entra il Qatar a breve entra come sponsor o per lo stadio. 
In futuro non si sa.

Non esiste che abbia “giá comprato” e non sia ceramente in sella o che lavori con la dirigenza hMaldini, Gazidis) scelta dalla vecchia proprietá.

Per me Gazidis e Boban vengono solo con un progetto di piú anni e hanno avuto le,loro garanzie. Se il Qatar dovesse entrare non entrerá con quota di controllo. Sponsor, stadio o quota di minoranza.

Per me lo scenario per i prossimi 2 anni é certamemte questo


----------



## gabri65 (7 Luglio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Potrebbe esistere anche l'ipotesi che il club in realtà sia in pratica stato già venduto e la nuova dirigenza, voluta dal nuovo proprietario, si stia accordando sulle strategie da seguire...
> 
> Tutto avrebbe un senso, Boban viene perchè ha delle garanzie. Si tagliano i rami secchi, si riparte con un anno di transizione e squadra giovane, fumo negli occhi dell'uefa col rispetto del FPF poi una volta definiti i dettagli del passaggio di proprietà....scatenate l'inferno!





luigi61 ha scritto:


> Se così fosse sarebbe benvenuto perfino l'anno di transizione, favoloso poi sarebbe lo "scatenare l'inferno"; può essere (speriamo) che il periodo Elliott sia già terminato



Questa è la speranza. E' già stato ipotizzato, altrimenti non si spiegherebbero certe anomalie e stranezze.

Per questo, come dicevo prima, non ci si deve fare troppo il fegato cattivo, forse siamo ancora in fase di transizione e la vera cessione non è ancora avvenuta, oppure è appena iniziata.


----------



## luigi61 (7 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questa è la speranza. E' già stato ipotizzato, altrimenti non si spiegherebbero certe anomalie e stranezze.
> 
> Per questo, come dicevo prima, non ci si deve fare troppo il fegato cattivo, forse siamo ancora in fase di transizione e la vera cessione non è ancora avvenuta, oppure è appena iniziata.



Premesso che a me NON farsi "il fegato cattivo" se il Milan fa pena risulta molto difficile , dico anche che la fase di transizione deve essere molto ma molto rapida; ogni anno che stiamo ai margini in Italia ed in Europa aumenta a dismisura il gap con le nostre naturali concorrenti ; dicevo che in caso di cambio proprieta CERTO anche un anno di transizione può essere vissuto con più serenità, questo a mio avviso non vuol dire in nessun modo immobilismo , ma piuttosto più pazienza e sopportazione delle evidenti difficoltà che ci aspetteranno; concordo anche con Andre96 che non ci possiamo permettere in nessun modo di restare fuori dalla c.l pure il prossimo anno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma non pensare che chi adesso predica pazienza con Elliott siano gli stessi che predicavano calma con Berlusconi.
> 
> Io é dal 2006 (anno della cessione di Scheva con la scusa della scuola dei figli e della juve in saldo ignorata con Olivera preso il 31 Agosto a casacci) che dico che Berusconi é un bugiardo patentato che ci sta affossando e deve essere rimpiazzato quanto prima. Io sognavo una diigenza moderna che facesse del Milan una societá moderna. Fosse arrivato Elliott nel 2006 oggi saremmo il Real Madrid. Invece é arrivato nel 2018-2019. Capisco per te stia perdendo tempo, per me invece sta facendo esattamente quello che c’é da fare, che poi completi lui l’opera o qualcun altro, vedremo, ma quello che sta facendo (azzerare i debiti, portare il bilancio a pari, creare un capitale in giocatori, avviare la costruzione dello stadio nuovo, costruire una dirigenza capace e attaccata ai colori) é quello che serve per ripartire.


Io ammiro la vostra fiducia in Elliott, ma io non ci riesco perché penso ci sia sempre il nano dietro. E tutto ciò che il nano tocca si trasforma inevitabilmente in m....
Giá il fatto che Scaroni sia una figura vicina a Berlusconi, mi mette abbastanza in ansia. Sarò tranquillo quando ci sarà il passaggio di mano definitivo che metterá la parola fine a questo intrallazzo o a quello di cui si tratta. Poi non escludo che possa sbagliarmi, ma cerco di valutare in modo critico ciò che accade intorno. Non mi piace neanche sto fatto che l’attuale proprietà non sia presente in modo costante o non abbia messo un uomo vicino alla proprietà a Milano. Per il PSG per esempio c’è Al Khelaifi, nel Milan in questo momento la figura più vicina alla proprietà è Scaroni, che comunque è vicino anche al nano. Non capisco perchè Scaroni si sia dovuto recare ad Arcore dopo che è diventato presidente, non comprendo le dichiarazioni che B ha rilasciato per Giampaolo, quasi a dimostrare la necessità del suo benestare. Questo passaggio di proprietà è stato quantomeno nebuloso e mi ispira pochissima fiducia. Poi mettici pure che Elliott è un fondo speculativo, non previdenziale come ha detto Berlusconi, ed ecco che la mia fiducia va sotto zero. In ogni caso mi auguro che facciano il bene del Milan, visto che per me è la cosa più importante.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Premesso che a me NON farsi "il fegato cattivo" se il Milan fa pena risulta molto difficile &#55357;&#56846;, dico anche che la fase di transizione deve essere molto ma molto rapida; ogni anno che stiamo ai margini in Italia ed in Europa aumenta a dismisura il gap con le nostre naturali concorrenti ; dicevo che in caso di cambio proprieta CERTO anche un anno di transizione può essere vissuto con più serenità, questo a mio avviso non vuol dire in nessun modo immobilismo , ma piuttosto più pazienza e sopportazione delle evidenti difficoltà che ci aspetteranno; concordo anche con Andre96 che non ci possiamo permettere in nessun modo di restare fuori dalla c.l pure il prossimo anno


A proposito di fegato cattivo, ieri ho visto la presentazione di Hazard al Real Madrid e le palle hanno iniziato a girarmi automaticamente. Sarò un tifoso viziato, ma mi rompe le scatole non poter ambire neanche a Ceballos.


----------



## luigi61 (7 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A proposito di fegato cattivo, ieri ho visto la presentazione di Hazard al Real Madrid e le palle hanno iniziato a girarmi automaticamente. Sarò un tifoso viziato, ma mi rompe le scatole non poter ambire neanche a Ceballos.



Ti capisco ed è naturale la rabbia per questa situazione; non si tratta di essere viziati ma il tifoso del Milan non potrà MAI abituarsi alla mediocrità, te lo dice uno che era sugli spalti a Barcellona il giorno della GLORIA ASSOLUTA 24 maggio 89


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Luglio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Puoi buttare anche 500 milioni per il mercato, ma tanto la champions non la fai perchè ti buttano fuori (giustamente)  Possiamo sempre organizzare un circo itinerante con tappe in tutta europa ogni mercoledì sera, per mettere in mostra i migliori giocatori/pallegiatori del pianeta. XD



non è così ti ripeto, sai benissimo come fanno certe squadre e per difendere la proprietà nascondi la testa sotto la sabbia. 

penso sia inutile procedere...


----------



## Gunnar67 (7 Luglio 2019)

Mi ha detto mio cugggino che l'uomo più ricco della terra, anche di zio paperone, vorrebbe.... Ma vvaaaaaa!


----------



## Kdkobain (7 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è così ti ripeto, sai benissimo come fanno certe squadre e per difendere la proprietà nascondi la testa sotto la sabbia.
> 
> penso sia inutile procedere...



Fammi degli esempi ti prego ..ma reali non citare Neymare al PSG , che è un operazione nel rispetto del FPF. 

La società puo andare anche a quel paese, io non la difendo certo e non ho nessun tornaconto personale nel farlo, così come il calcio, la serie A o il milan calcio stesso, è una questione di onestà intellettuale: è inutile parlare di fantomatiche sponsorizzazioni farlocche quando è un meccanismo obsoleto per aggirare il FPF . Parlami di operazioni di scambio con supervalutazioni, ma con ben chiaro il fatto che il milan ad oggi non ha (perchè la nostra programmazione dal 2007 ad oggi è qualcosa di osceno) materiale "umano" per fare questo tipo di operazioni, la juve (ladra, mafiosa, carcerata tutto quello che vuoi) ha investito per comprare i vari orsolini,sturaro,favilli, han,boly,berardi,zaza etc etc cifre molto superiori a quanto noi abbiamo investito per tutto il mercato della prima squadra tra il 2012 al 2016.

L'unico modo per fare certe operazioni per noi sarebbe dare al sassuolo di turno ( storicamente per noi potrebbe essere il genoa o l'inter) i giocatori che per noi sono i titolari inamovibili o giocatori su cui ripartire: Paqueta,(il fu) Gigio, Calabria , Cutrone ( anche se non è in nessuna delle due categorie per me ) . Chi si prende un brescianini fermo da un anno e retrocesso con la primavera, un torrasi anche solo tsadjout.... nello stesso periodo l'inter produceva un pinamonti ( che pur giovane gira l'europa da due anni) un esposito, caldirola,di marco . ( con investimenti però tripli rispetto a noi ).

Ad oggi le notizie di mercato parlano di forti investimenti sul nostro settore giovanile, è solo un caso ?


----------



## Marcex7 (7 Luglio 2019)

-Quando gli sceicchi hanno acquistato City e Psg, ilfpf non c'era oppure era più morbido.
Gli sceicchi non faranno nulla di più di quello fatto da Elliott.
Non lanciatevi in voli pindarici che poi l'atterraggio non vi piacerà


----------



## Garrincha (8 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In teoria il calcio è sognare. Se mi devo spugnettare con la matematica, preferisco l'algebra lineare e il calcolo infinitesimale.
> Anni di Berlusconi hanno dato al cervello, il tifoso del Milan non pensa più a sognare i grandi giocatori ma a spugnettarsi sui bilanci.



Il calcio è cambiato, sono finiti i tempi di Futre in tribuna e Papin in panchina, oggi tutti i tifosi di tutte le squadre sono con le calcolatrici alla mano per vedere se l'arrivo di quel giocatore è possibile come lo sono quelli della NBA, mica si lamentano perché il giocatore accostato è impossibile per il salary cap o che bisogna cedere per fargli posto, il presidente mecenate che stacca gli assegni non esiste più


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Il calcio è cambiato, sono finiti i tempi di Futre in tribuna e Papin in panchina, oggi tutti i tifosi di tutte le squadre sono con le calcolatrici alla mano per vedere se l'arrivo di quel giocatore è possibile come lo sono quelli della NBA, mica si lamentano perché il giocatore accostato è impossibile per il salary cap o che bisogna cedere per fargli posto, il presidente mecenate che stacca gli assegni non esiste più


Usi l’esempio sbagliato però. Non è che dovete usare l’esempio che vi piace per contraddire pensando che uno l’NBA non lo segua. In NBA c’è molto più equilibrio, c’è una distribuzione più equa dei ricavi tra le squadre.
Io non mi lamento del fatto che il calcio sia cambiato, io mi lamento che il Milan non si possa permettere giocatori forti. Inoltre il discorso è differente e onestamente mi sono stufato pure di ripetere a ogni post le stesse identiche cose. Ho scritto che sarebbbe sufficiente al momento disporre di 50 milioni di euro in più dagli sponsor per evitare di venderti un Donnarumma o per essere un po’ più tranquillo col FFP. I 50 milioni di euro in più si potrebbero fare in un attimo, con un paio di sponsorizzazioni in cui Elliott sfrutta le sue conoscenze e magari pagando i naming rights del centro di allenamento, come ha fatto l’Inter. Non si tratta di operazioni farlocche, ma se Elliott queste cose non le fa significa che non ha interesse a lungo termine nel Milan. Giá questo basta per allontanare potenziali sponsor. Non si tratta né di barare, né altro, ci vuole un impegno concreto e reale nel Milan. Il Milan è una Ferrari, chi viene deve trattarla come tale.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> -Quando gli sceicchi hanno acquistato City e Psg, ilfpf non c'era oppure era più morbido.
> Gli sceicchi non faranno nulla di più di quello fatto da Elliott.
> Non lanciatevi in voli pindarici che poi l'atterraggio non vi piacerà



Se arrivasse il folle, a cui non frega nulla dei suoi soldi, il modo lo trova.

Magari non modalità City e PSG primi anni, come hai giustamente scritto.

Ma riuscire a pompare nella società anche solo 20/25 milioni all' anno, significa poter prender un giocatore da 50 milioni in piu, e non è poco. Comunque vedremo.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse il folle, a cui non frega nulla dei suoi soldi, il modo lo trova.
> 
> Magari non modalità City e PSG primi anni, come hai giustamente scritto.
> 
> Ma riuscire a pompare nella società anche solo 20/25 milioni all' anno, significa poter prender un giocatore da 50 milioni in piu, e non è poco. Comunque vedremo.



Il PSG che paga Neymar nelle modalità con cui l'ha pagato (cioè dando i soldi direttamente ai legali del giocatore che hanno pagato la clausola) l'ha fatto nel 2017, non i primi anni.
E giusto per precisare, nei primi anni del PSG formato Qatar, il FPF c'era già.

Parlare comunque di PSG e Manchester City nella stessa riga in cui si accenna anche al FPF, è come mettere sulla stessa riga perdita peso e McDonald.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo migliorare l'aspetto delle sponsorizzazioni. La presa che sta avendo in Cina l'Inter non è giustificabile solo con la qualificazione in Champions, c'è dell'altro. E' ovvio che avere una proprietà interessata a espandere il proprio brand attraverso la squadra di calcio di sua proprietà è importante e non c'entrano le sponsorizzazioni farlocche. Elliott non è interessato a farlo, non è interessato ad esempio a usare il Milan per aumentare l'importanza del proprio marchio, trattandosi di un fondo speculativo. Sul piano sponsor, con una proprietà davvero interessata a utilizzare il Milan in questo senso, si può certamente fare di più. Non è che metti Gazidis e gli sponsor piovono dal cielo.
> Come ho scritto l'Inter ha ceduto i suoi naming rights del centro sportivo a Suning, racimolando 15 mln di euro all'anno. Elliott non è interessata a fare queste cose, non lo farà. Oramai gente più esperta di me come [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], ha detto che ormai sul piano del taglio costi non c'è ancora moltissimo da fare. Tagli Donnarumma, magari svendendolo per ripianare il deficit di bilancio ma poi? Non c'è margine. Sui costi non si può più far leva più di tanto, bisogna aumentare per forza i ricavi. Non se ne esce.



Ma infatti il taglio costi non ha senso..anche perché tagli solo se ridimensioni..è il fatturato che va aumentato..non puoi competere in Europa con un fatturato come quello del Napoli dai..

Dobbiamo crescere..e molto


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il PSG che paga Neymar nelle modalità con cui l'ha pagato (cioè dando i soldi direttamente ai legali del giocatore che hanno pagato la clausola) l'ha fatto nel 2017, non i primi anni.
> E giusto per precisare, nei primi anni del PSG formato Qatar, il FPF c'era già.
> 
> Parlare comunque di PSG e Manchester City nella stessa riga in cui si accenna anche al FPF, è come mettere sulla stessa riga perdita peso e McDonald.



Si, pero' secondo me ha funzionato come modus operandi solo perchè è stata un' operazione unica.

Diventasse la regola aggirare il FFP in quel modo, lo fermerebbero subito. 

Cosi come hanno inventato il FFP stesso, per arginare gli arabi.


----------



## Marcex7 (8 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse il folle, a cui non frega nulla dei suoi soldi, il modo lo trova.
> 
> Magari non modalità City e PSG primi anni, come hai giustamente scritto.
> 
> Ma riuscire a pompare nella società anche solo 20/25 milioni all' anno, significa poter prender un giocatore da 50 milioni in piu, e non è poco. Comunque vedremo.



Poco da vedere perchè non arriverà nessun sceicco.A loro non interessa investire in Italia per N motivi.
Avrebbero potuto investire sulla Fiorentina e non l'hanno fatto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2019)

Parole di Boban ieri pietra tombale su un eventuale cambio di proprietá.

Elliot é ambizioso e resta un bel pó, garantisce Zorro.


----------

